# Northern Agression Crew



## Old Sailor

This is a call out to the NAC, post here and pm me for details. That is all.


----------



## SilverFox

Seems like a duplicate thread but if not, again I say where do I sign up.

I have some pent up agression


----------



## SmokeyJoe

silverfox67 said:


> Seems like a duplicate thread but if not, again I say where do I sign up.
> 
> *I have some pent up agression*


*

Didn't I just read where you had already said that... um... already? :ss

Deja Vu!*


----------



## SilverFox

Its not my fault..........my RH is low :ss


----------



## sanfrantreat

Northern does that mean canadians, let meknow


----------



## str8edg

I hope no one blames OSD for the double post!!

How can the most Northern member NOT be a part of this... I am down with it... somehow!


----------



## Spect

I'd be pissed too if I had to live in Canada.:chk


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Ya sick bastid....If its falling in the states I'll join the fight! :tu


----------



## SilverFox

Spect said:


> I'd be pissed too if I had to live in Canada.:chk


Your right who would want good free healthcare, cubans in every B&M, and great beer.......what a terrible place :ss


----------



## freakygar

Can I play? Jersey is North.

Al


----------



## taltos

Sounds like Old Sailor is suffering from CRAFT (can't remember a f'in thing) remember to write down everything so that nobody gets confused.:r


----------



## DragonMan

I'll in.... just let me know if I posted in the right thread or are we making 2 assaults!!! :tu

:ss


----------



## malinois1

I would be in but I am in the south. ANyways, I think you canuks need to handle up on this one!! :ss


----------



## freakygar

Five man crew eh?

:ss


----------



## hk3

Alright whats the plan?


----------



## BigVito

how far north do you have to be, to get considered NAC?


----------



## SilverFox

SmokeyJoe said:


> Didn't I just read where you had already said that... um... already? :ss
> 
> Deja Vu![/b]


Who me............honest i am getting therapy for it.............my therapist says 2 to 3 bombs a week until the feeling goes away.


----------



## BigVito

taltos said:


> Sounds like Old Sailor is suffering from CRAFT (can't remember a f'in thing) remember to write down everything so that nobody gets confused.:r


:r:r


----------



## shaggy

BigVito said:


> how far north do you have to be, to get considered NAC?


i would think north of the target would do...but i could be wrong...:r


----------



## SilverFox

shaggy said:


> i would think north of the target would do...but i could be wrong...:r


North of the Equator??


----------



## Mtmouse

I'm laid up with the flu, but I'm sure I get get enough energy to lay beating on someone........honestly how much energy could it take?


----------



## BigVito

shaggy said:


> i would think north of the target would do...but i could be wrong...:r


:r logical, I guess I'll send my donation north :r


----------



## massphatness

WTF is this all about? "Northern Aggression Crew"? CS is devoling into a bunch of war mongering clans.

I like it!


----------



## Darb85

Reporting as ordered, SIR! Designate Target!


----------



## BigVito

Darb85 said:


> Reporting as ordered, SIR! Designate Target!


north


----------



## freakygar

Incoming!!!!!!!




:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Looks like a muskrat farted :r:r


----------



## Twill413

Old Sailor said:


> Looks like a muskrat farted :r:r


:r

Go get em *NAG*gers!


----------



## weetone

If you could use another hand aboard this boat, I'm in Cap'n!


----------



## Old Sailor

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## BigVito

poop deck


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> Looks like a muskrat farted :r:r


:r:r:r:r:r:r

I knew Old Sailor has a sense of humor. Thats funny!!!!!!

All the best,
Al


----------



## freakygar

Or maybe a...........turtle fart. 

Up to eight men on this ride I see. Should be interesting.

Al


----------



## Bear

Well well well... what do we have here?

The Bear is in for some NAC action! 
PM me the date please.


----------



## Headcrash

I have already accepted my mission and will carry out in the next 24 hours

Somebodies gonna get a hurt real bad..........


----------



## freakygar

Any update on the big run?? Inquiring minds want to know things like, what year will it land, the number of turtles involved, ya know stuff like that.


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Any update on the big run?? Inquiring minds want to know things like, what year will it land, the number of turtles involved, ya know stuff like that.


:r:r twin turtle


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Shhhhhhh (;


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Shhhhhhh (;


:tpd: shhhhhhhhhhh......it's coming to a town near you:mn:r

8 that you see posted here, many more pm'd me and are not listed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freakygar

Using this boring thread for something positive.

Did you Canada guys see that you can join in on the big raffle? See my sig.

As info.

Your loving brother South of the border.
Al


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Using this boring thread for something positive.
> 
> Did you Canada guys see that you can join in on the big raffle? See my sig.
> 
> As info.
> 
> Your loving brother South of the border.
> Al


the addy you gave me was NJ, not Mexico


----------



## Conch Republican

I am in! Where I am counts as north!


----------



## freakygar

:


----------



## Bear

ahc4353 said:


>


Last I checked we never indicated that we have launched... As far as I know we are still in the construction phase!
We're only sending out the turtle some time next week so enjoy your nap!


----------



## massphatness

ahc4353 said:


> :


:r :r


----------



## DBall

Is canada doing _more_ yapping? Sheesh.


----------



## BigVito

DBall said:


> Is canada doing _more_ yapping? Sheesh.


Canada with a capitol C :gn


----------



## DBall

BigVito said:


> Canada with a capitol C :gn


Hahahaha... that was intentional.


----------



## BigVito

DBall said:


> Hahahaha... that was intentional.


ok Danielle, it was noted


----------



## DBall

BigVito said:


> ok Danielle, it was noted


c'mon, Perrywinkle... that's not cool...


----------



## weetone

We're in the loading stage:gn:gn:gn


----------



## BigVito

DBall said:


> c'mon, Perrywinkle... that's not cool...


about as original as the underwear you took from me :gn:gn


----------



## freakygar

Reporter: So, your 110 years old today eh? 

CS Member: Yep, I was 20 when the NAC started. I hope I can make it to see that first bomb land it's supposed to be a real whopper!





:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> Reporter: So, your 110 years old today eh?
> 
> CS Member: Yep, I was 20 when the NAC started. I hope I can make it to see that first bomb land it's supposed to be a real whopper!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> Reporter: So, your 110 years old today eh?
> 
> CS Member: Yep, I was 20 when the NAC started. I hope I can make it to see that first bomb land it's supposed to be a real whopper!
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


He Al, when your barber took this picture he took a little too much off the top.


----------



## CigarMonkel

man this is torture i wanna see some blown up houses!


----------



## DBall

CigarMonkel said:


> man this is torture i wanna see some blown up houses!


Check back around june.


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> Check back around june.


 :tpd: Tru dat!

:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## CigarMonkel

weetone said:


> We're in the loading stage:gn:gn:gn


i love the US flags on their arms. :r


----------



## BigVito

CigarMonkel said:


> i love the US flags on their arms. :r


So do I


----------



## CigarMonkel

they must be organizing and having their group meetings up by craigs house... i guess the cold weather is really slowing them down.


----------



## freakygar

Attention: All BS A SIDE

It has come to my attention that it is extremely expensive to ship cross border. I had no intention to start a cross border war. I certainly understand the value of money. We all have much more important ways to spend our hard earned money than on huge postage and customs fees. I would ask that whatever is being masterminded for a state side hit be redirected in country.

I had no idea of the cost involved. 

I still would like to reserve the right to bust Shawn's and Dave's stones as I truly enjoy that.:ss:ss

All the best,
Al


----------



## shaggy

0100 9080 0012 1727 to you captian for arming......


----------



## sailchaser

Dave been working if not to late always enjoy a lttle :gn:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> Attention: All BS A SIDE
> 
> It has come to my attention that it is extremely expensive to ship cross border. I had no intention to start a cross border war. I certainly understand the value of money. We all have much more important ways to spend our hard earned money than on huge postage and customs fees. I would ask that whatever is being masterminded for a state side hit be redirected in country.
> 
> I had no idea of the cost involved.
> 
> I still would like to reserve the right to bust Shawn's and Dave's stones as I truly enjoy that.:ss:ss
> 
> All the best,
> Al


 WUSS!!!:r


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> WUSS!!!:r


So much for trying to be a nice guy.

WUSS you say? :r:r:r:r


----------



## massphatness

ahc4353 said:


> So much for trying to be a nice guy.
> 
> WUSS you say? :r:r:r:r


Show's what you get for trying to take the high road, Al.

I'll stand with you. You have but to call!


----------



## taltos

weetone said:


> We're in the loading stage:gn:gn:gn


Who loaned the Canadians a Spectre? Also, from that other picture, Old Sailor is really old!:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

CigarMonkel said:


> they must be organizing and having their group meetings up by craigs house... i guess the cold weather is really slowing them down.


:r First Air delivery baby!!:r:r:hn


----------



## BigVito

taltos said:


> Who loaned the Canadians a Spectre? Also, from that other picture, Old Sailor is really old!:r:r


not loaned, they are using stolen equipment.


----------



## str8edg

Old Sailor said:


> :r First Air delivery baby!!:r:r:hn


Hey at least you don't have to worry about bugs in your shipment!!!


----------



## str8edg

BigVito said:


> not loaned, they are using stolen equipment.


And the American patches... we just put them on there to confuse customs!!!


----------



## BigVito

tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick


----------



## freakygar

:


----------



## weetone

Cap'n my package is in transit.



> they are using stolen equipment.


Yep, we're sneaky alright.


----------



## SilverFox

Old Sailor said:


> WUSS!!!:r


Sailor apparently wars are not supposed to cross borders ????

Who knew.

:gn:gn:chk


----------



## freakygar

Funny, all I hear is BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH.





silverfox67 said:


> Sailor apparently wars are not supposed to cross borders ????
> 
> Who knew.
> 
> :gn:gn:chk


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Funny, all I hear is BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH.


try google translator


----------



## sailchaser

Dave thanks for letting me have some fun it's a beatful thing :tu


----------



## BigVito

salidchaser said:


> Dave thanks for letting me have some fun it's a beatful thing :tu


 me too


----------



## freakygar

Well I'm Pi$$ed!!

I bowed out of this as I thought it was a Canadian run. Now I see it's a multi-national hit and I'm not included!! How am I supposed to build a reputation as a sick bombing bastage if I'm not included on the runs?

Not happy in NJ,

Al

And i don't want to here a word about the Good Ship WUSS!


----------



## str8edg

do you need a hug Al?


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Well I'm Pi$$ed!!
> 
> I bowed out of this as I thought it was a Canadian run. Now I see it's a multi-national hit and I'm not included!! How am I supposed to build a reputation as a sick bombing bastage if I'm not included on the runs?
> 
> Not happy in NJ,
> 
> Al
> 
> And i don't want to here a word about the Good Ship WUSS!


keep this up and the only runs will be in your stockings 
:r


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> Well I'm Pi$$ed!!
> 
> I bowed out of this as I thought it was a Canadian run. Now I see it's a multi-national hit and I'm not included!! How am I supposed to build a reputation as a sick bombing bastage if I'm not included on the runs?
> 
> Not happy in NJ,
> 
> Al
> 
> And i don't want to here a word about the Good Ship WUSS!


well you backed out :r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> Well I'm Pi$$ed!!
> 
> I bowed out of this as I thought it was a Canadian run. Now I see it's a multi-national hit and I'm not included!! *How am I supposed to build a* *reputation as a sick bombing bastage* if I'm not included on the runs?
> 
> Not happy in NJ,
> 
> Al
> 
> And i don't want to here a word about the Good Ship WUSS!


Oh I don't think ya need to build :r:chk


----------



## sailchaser

I love click and ship ,walk into the back door at the post office drop the package and Bombs away,ain't it great :tu


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> well you backed out :r:r:r:r:r


I don't know what it is. Every time The Fox or The Old Guy comment it just shows up on my screen as BLAH,BLAH BLAH.

:ss

Al

Oh yeah, :


----------



## freakygar

Far be it from me to say anything about how long this has been going on _*but*_, my hair was brown and I was clean shaven when this whole thing started.

:::::::::::


----------



## str8edg

is that a picture of Dave? :r



sorry.... somethings are just to easy!! :bn



NAC till the end :gn:gn


----------



## freakygar

str8edg said:


> is that a picture of Dave? :r
> 
> sorry.... somethings are just to easy!! :bn
> 
> NAC till the end :gn:gn


:r:r:r:r

The troops are turning on the leader!!!!!!


----------



## Conch Republican

WOW Al!!

1st you were bald - now you have LOTS of hair!! :ss


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> WOW Al!!
> 
> 1st you were bald - now you have LOTS of hair!! :ss


Hey wise a$$, the bald guy is YOU!


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> Oh I don't think ya need to build :r:chk


Hey Dave, what does S.O.B stand for? *S*low *O*ld *B*omber?

:ss:ss

Al


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Dave, what does S.O.B stand for? *S*low *O*ld *B*omber?
> 
> :ss:ss
> 
> Al


Now ya see, I am not sure that your beaking about the slowness is a wise idea.........seeing as you are the cause of the slowness.

I'm in.........wait no I'm out

I want to be in.....oh no I am out

Its a US bomb not cross border ok I want in again

Dude your up and down like a hooker on a 2 inch **** no wonder the bomb is slow :ss


----------



## freakygar

silverfox67 said:


> Now ya see, I am not sure that your beaking about the slowness is a wise idea.........seeing as you are the cause of the slowness.
> 
> I'm in.........wait no I'm out
> 
> I want to be in.....oh no I am out
> 
> Its a US bomb not cross border ok I want in again
> 
> Dude your up and down like a hooker on a 2 inch **** no wonder the bomb is slow :ss


You're to funny. You don't say s%^t for days then all the sudden you jump in and slap me. 
The hooker statement is great!

However, no one is waiting on me so nice try on the spin but it won't work.


----------



## massphatness

I'm confused. I thought the hit was on Al.


----------



## BigVito

massphatness said:


> I'm confused. I thought the hit was on Al.


----------



## sailchaser

massphatness said:


> I'm confused. I thought the hit was on Al.


SOMEONE RESEND THE DIRECTIONS FOR THIS THING IT'S SO CONFUSING


----------



## BigVito

sailchaser said:


> SOMEONE RESEND THE DIRECTIONS FOR THIS THING IT'S SO CONFUSING


could they be sent to me too


----------



## freakygar

massphatness said:


> I'm confused. I thought the hit was on Al.


It's not me.


----------



## Conch Republican

I call NOT IT!! :ss


----------



## Conch Republican

silverfox67 said:


> Now ya see, I am not sure that your beaking about the slowness is a wise idea.........seeing as you are the cause of the slowness.
> 
> I'm in.........wait no I'm out
> 
> I want to be in.....oh no I am out
> 
> Its a US bomb not cross border ok I want in again
> 
> Dude your up and down like a hooker on a 2 inch **** no wonder the bomb is slow :ss


BTW - This is *REALLY* funny!! I just woke people up laughing out loud!!


----------



## Old Sailor

BOMB??????????????/ Is there a bomb going out?????????? why didn't someone tell me?:gn:gn:gn


----------



## shaggy

Conch Republican said:


> I call NOT IT!! :ss


i hope its not me....cause i just sent black and milds and cremosas....:r


----------



## freakygar

Even Old Sailor has to admit this ones taken awhile.



(Chopped by the King of Chops.... Wayner123! Thanks for the help brother.)

Al


----------



## Conch Republican

You have to wonder Al...is it taking a while on purpose? Could be one of those military intelligence things...make you think it is taking a while...lets ask Col. Flagg (sorry, gratuitous M*A*S*H reference).

:ss:ss


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> You have to wonder Al...is it taking a while on purpose? Could be one of those military intelligence things...make you think it is taking a while...lets ask Col. Flagg (sorry, gratuitous M*A*S*H reference).
> 
> :ss:ss


Mark, I think your giving them *way* to much credit. You really don't think they are that _*clever*_ do you? 
:r:r:r:r:r

(I used to watch MASH all the time with my dad. Great memories thanks.)


----------



## Old Sailor

Col. Flagg isn't back from recon yet :r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Flagg reports one has landed.:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane

ahc4353 said:


> Even Old Sailor has to admit this ones taken awhile.
> 
> (Chopped by the King of Chops.... Wayner123! Thanks for the help brother.)
> 
> Al


Methinks this will be worth the wait! :tu


----------



## sailchaser

Aladdin Sane said:


> Methinks this will be worth the wait! :tu


Good Thing I can Smoke while I'm watching the Progress of this Thread


----------



## str8edg

We just all have to remember... when this hits, and mark my words, *IT WILL HIT*....

*It is 100% Dave's fault*

:hn​


----------



## SilverFox

str8edg said:


> We just all have to remember... when this hits, and mark my words, *IT WILL HIT*....
> 
> *It is 100% Dave's fault*
> 
> :hn​


:tpd:

I am with Craig, when this hits (Scorched Earth) I won't be responsible Dave is the man at the helm.


----------



## shaggy

str8edg said:


> We just all have to remember... when this hits, and mark my words, *IT WILL HIT*....
> 
> *It is 100% Dave's fault*
> 
> :hn​





silverfox67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I am with Craig, when this hits (Scorched Earth) I won't be responsible Dave is the man at the helm.


geesh....u guys already bailin on the captian???

stand up and take it like a man :r:r

btw i had nothing to do with this


----------



## freakygar

Looks like the rats are jumping from the Good Ship WUSS.

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## str8edg

No sir you are mistaken... I will go down with the ship. I simply want to make sure credit is given where credit is due...

I am simply an agent for the NAC... I do as I am asked, so blame cannot be laid on me!!

And mark my words... this may not end up the the FFF hit, but it will HURT!!


----------



## weetone

Indeed. We shall stand beside our Captain...and place the blame squarely on his shoulders!


----------



## SilverFox

str8edg said:


> No sir you are mistaken... I will go down with the ship. I simply want to make sure credit is given where credit is due...
> 
> I am simply an agent for the NAC... I do as I am asked, so blame cannot be laid on me!!
> 
> And mark my words... this may not end up the the FFF hit, but it will HURT!!


:tpd: Again

I am just a good soldier, the man says take the hill I keep at it until we have the hill or I am buried in it. He points I shoot.


----------



## str8edg

silverfox67 said:


> :tpd: Again
> 
> I am just a good soldier, the man says take the hill I keep at it until we have the hill or I am buried in it. He points I shoot.


Exactly my point sir, he points and we shoot... I say again...

*It is 100% Dave's fault*

:hn​
But I loved doing it!!!​


----------



## sailchaser

IT'S ALWAYS DAVE'S

FAULT 100%

yea, yea, I can aggree with that!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Number 2 has landed.....Thanks Perry for your help


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> Number 2 has landed.....Thanks Perry for your help


an honor to assist you Sir  thank you for allowing me to join in.


----------



## Conch Republican

Well it is obvious now that the NAC has decided to multi-task and hit more than 1 target at a time...dirty rotten cheatin stinkin bastages (just like the NY Yankees!) :ss:ss


----------



## SilverFox

Conch Republican said:


> Well it is obvious now that the NAC has decided to multi-task and hit more than 1 target at a time...dirty rotten cheatin stinkin bastages (just like the NY Yankees!) :ss:ss


Exactly like the Yankees, except we have talent, morals, a great leader, and play as a team.........other than that yer bang on.

SilverFox ------------> Waiting on the carnage.


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:mn:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan

silverfox67 said:


> Exactly like the Yankees, except we have talent, morals, a great leader, and play as a team.........other than that yer bang on.
> 
> SilverFox ------------> Waiting on the carnage.


:tpd: I have to agree with the sly one!! Now we watch as the destruction continues!! :mn :ss


----------



## freakygar

silverfox67 said:


> SilverFox ------------> Waiting on the carnage.


And waiting and waiting and waiting...............


----------



## snkbyt

if you guys (NAC) keep letting Dave handle the delivery............we'll all be members of AARP when they land :ss


----------



## freakygar

snkbyt said:


> if you guys (NAC) keep letting Dave handle the delivery............we'll all be members of AARP when they land :ss


:tpd::tpd::tpd:This guy can be on my team anytime!!!!!

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> if you guys (NAC) keep letting Dave handle the delivery............we'll all be members of AARP when they land :ss


All I can Say Is WOW
Old Sailor Follows the 5P rule
Proir Planning Prevents Poor Performance
SOME TIME IT JUST TAKES TIME


----------



## SilverFox

A great wine takes time and ages well

A great cigar takes time and ages well


Cremosa and Baby Duck --------------->ahc4353



Nuff said


----------



## Conch Republican

WOW - Look out Al - they are threatening you with Cremosa's!! 

Maybe by the time it gets to you it will have aged well!!:ss


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> WOW - Look out Al - they are threatening you with Cremosa's!!
> 
> Maybe by the time it gets to you it will have aged well!!:ss


:r
:r

Mark, all I hear is, blah, blah, blah

I think they should change their name to ERU - Excuses R Us


----------



## CigarMonkel

this thing still hasn't landed yet?


----------



## BigVito

CigarMonkel said:


> this thing still hasn't landed yet?


yes, some landed


----------



## freakygar




----------



## Headcrash

I love all the trash talking in this thread.....I just can't wait till this hits

The suspense is awesome 

Everyone just needs to relax....cause this is all coming together. So sit back and :ss cause before you know it :gn:gn BOOM!:gn:gn


:chk :chk :chk


----------



## freakygar

Headcrash said:


> I love all the trash talking in this thread.....I just can't wait till this hits
> 
> The suspense is awesome
> 
> Everyone just needs to relax....cause this is all coming together. So sit back and :ss cause before you know it :gn:gn BOOM!:gn:gn
> 
> :chk :chk :chk


Mark, The problem must be with the Canadian and a select few of what were our American brothers. All that I see here is blah, blah blah also.

Maybe we should tell Paul about this problem.

Your thoughts.

Al


----------



## DragonMan

All there is to say to Al and Mark is *blah, blah, blah...BOOM!!*


----------



## Munkey

Oh... I think I get it. 

They are IMAGINARY INCENDIARY devices. 

:r:r


----------



## DBall

I'm living proof that Canada is all talk (except for GWN)... :r:r


----------



## Conch Republican

Careful DBall - you can't handle the truth!! :ss

I think these guys will come through - I just hope they kill Al and leave me :r


----------



## DBall

Conch Republican said:


> Careful DBall - you can't handle the truth!! :ss


I know the truth... there used to be some little group called the SOBs and I crushed em all (almost all... there were one or two I didn't get to).

 :r


----------



## Conch Republican

Maybe thats why this group is called the NAC - they are in witness protection! :ss


----------



## DBall

we'll be witnessing the end of time before any of these 'bombs' land... :tu


----------



## BigVito

DBall said:


> I know the truth... there used to be some little group called the SOBs and I crushed em all (almost all... there were one or two I didn't get to).
> 
> :r


that was before I joined :tu


----------



## Conch Republican

Yeah, but Perry - you just bombed *YOURSELF!!*

Yep - I read your post (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=146021)


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> Yeah, but Perry - you just bombed *YOURSELF!!*
> 
> (Yep - I read your post!)


:r thats how dangerous I am.. according to the note left by the mail carrier I am the sender.


----------



## shaggy

DBall said:


> I know the truth... there used to be some little group called the SOBs and I crushed em all (almost all... there were one or two I didn't get to).
> 
> :r


if i recall correctly you simply made a retailitory strike to try to save face for a few.....as you can see we are not crushed...nor even maimed or injured. 
if you would like to pick up on the action between the two said parties i am sure we could work something out....but be advised....as goes the SOB's so goes the NAC's as well as a few other groups (please consult booker sig line) so tread carefully and be very careful in what you wish for...:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Nice thing bombs really only go one way when you deliver them even if the are slow as snails getting there


----------



## DBall

shaggy said:


> if i recall correctly you simply made a retailitory strike to try to save face for a few.....as you can see we are not crushed...nor even maimed or injured.
> if you would like to pick up on the action between the two said parties i am sure we could work something out....but be advised....as goes the SOB's so goes the NAC's as well as a few other groups (please consult booker sig line) so tread carefully and be very careful in what you wish for...:tu


You recall incorrectly... I hit *you*, RHNewfie (can't find his post about it, but you delivered it to him... ) and *Old Sailor* (the bundle of RP R4 Double Coronas) and was met with no response. That was not a retaliatory strike, it was just me dishing out beatings.

That being said...  I'm just stirring the pot







and adding to the smack-talking of this thread.


----------



## Conch Republican

sailchaser said:


> Nice thing bombs really only go one way when you deliver them even if the are slow as snails getting there


Not true - see my previous post about Big Vito Bombing himself!


----------



## Conch Republican

Well, since this seems to be the appropriate place...

Sail Chaser, came out of his frozen tundra, to lay a smack down on me...
the evidence is below.

So, for those of you keeping score - 2 "Owie's" from the crew, and nothing via Old Sailor Pony Express :ss

Seriously - thanks for the hit Sail!!


----------



## BigVito

DBall said:


> You recall incorrectly... I hit *you*, RHNewfie (can't find his post about it, but you delivered it to him... ) and *Old Sailor* (the bundle of RP R4 Double Coronas) and was met with no response. That was not a retaliatory strike, it was just me dishing out beatings.
> 
> That being said...  I'm just stirring the pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and adding to the smack-talking of this thread.


tread lightly Dan


----------



## DBall

Conch Republican said:


> Well, since this seems to be the appropriate place...
> 
> Sail Chaser, came out of his frozen tundra, to lay a smack down on me...
> the evidence is below.
> 
> So, for those of you keeping score - 2 "Owie's" from the crew, and nothing via Old Sailor Pony Express :ss
> 
> Seriously - thanks for the hit Sail!!


I love the note that came with it... 



BigVito said:


> tread lightly Dan


Life would be less fun if I didn't give the Great White Northerners a bit of crap every now and then... :tu


----------



## BigVito

DBall said:


> I love the note that came with it...
> 
> Life would be less fun if I didn't give the Great White Northerners a bit of crap every now and then... :tu


:r that wasn't the comeback I expected. give them all the crap you want.


----------



## Old Sailor

DBall said:


> You recall incorrectly... I hit *you*, RHNewfie (can't find his post about it, but you delivered it to him... ) and *Old Sailor* (the bundle of RP R4 Double Coronas) *and was met with no response.* That was not a retaliatory strike, it was just me dishing out beatings.
> 
> That being said...  I'm just stirring the pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and adding to the smack-talking of this thread.


Not yet:r:r:r:r:chk


----------



## freakygar

What happened to The Fox? When all this started he was running around like a monkey [email protected]@ing a football. Heck he even had a contest for my addy. Now where is he? Old Turtle Sailor is taking all the heat and he's hiding in his fox den.


----------



## snkbyt

you guys bombing yourselves now.....................thats just wrong


----------



## Old Sailor

Hey Alex, where ya been?


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> Well, since this seems to be the appropriate place...
> 
> Sail Chaser, came out of his frozen tundra, to lay a smack down on me...
> the evidence is below.
> 
> So, for those of you keeping score - 2 "Owie's" from the crew, and nothing via Old Sailor Pony Express :ss
> 
> Seriously - thanks for the hit Sail!!


Nice job Sail Chaser!!
Enjoy Mark!!


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> we'll be witnessing the end of time before any of these 'bombs' land... :tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

Hey Dave,
I want DBall on my crew.
You can keep LittleVito as it seems he thinks he lives in Canada.

Al


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> Hey Alex, where ya been?


Who's Alex?


----------



## Conch Republican

snkbyt said:


> you guys bombing yourselves now.....................thats just wrong


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

How Ya been Alex?


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> you guys bombing yourselves now.....................thats just wrong


:r
Alex, 
Best that way.
I am still feeling some pain.:r


----------



## Conch Republican

Pain from what Blue? Did some of Dave's HEAD ON and JOINT RENEON get on the cigars?


----------



## sailchaser

Glad the snails delivered enjoy!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

ahc4353 said:


> Who's Alex?


:r He's my EVIL twin!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## freakygar

Ron1YY said:


> :r He's my EVIL twin!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I have heard tall tales about you.


----------



## sailchaser

ahc4353 said:


> I have heard tall tales about you.


Glad there weren't triplets


----------



## Ron1YY

sailchaser said:


> Glad there weren't triplets


:r We WERE Triplets!!!! Did you forget ATLHARP?????

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> Who's Alex?


your worst nightmare!!:mn:gn:mn


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> your worst nightmare!!:mn:gn:mn


I thought that was your job. :ss

I don't even know him. What could he possibly have against me?

What did you do to The Fox, fire him?

Al


----------



## Old Sailor

I think both bears got him :r:r


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> I just hope they kill Al and leave me :r


 :r:r:r:r:r
I just saw this. Thanks Mark!


----------



## Ron1YY

Ron1YY said:


> :r We WERE Triplets!!!! Did you forget ATLHARP?????
> 
> Ron





Old Sailor said:


> your worst nightmare!!:mn:gn:mn





ahc4353 said:


> I thought that was your job. :ss
> 
> I don't even know him. *What could he possibly have against me?*
> 
> What did you do to The Fox, fire him?
> 
> Al


I think I'll call BOTH brothers tomorrow. I'm sure between the three of us we can find something we could have against you :r

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> I think I'll call BOTH brothers tomorrow. I'm sure between the three of us we can find something we could have against you :r
> 
> Ron


:r he is from Jersey...how bout that.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> :r he is from Jersey...how bout that.:tu


Jersey, Wisconsin, It's all the same to me. 5 Minute trip to the PO :ss :gn

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Jersey, Wisconsin, It's all the same to me. 5 Minute trip to the PO :ss :gn
> 
> Ron


that is so freakin wrong, we can pump our own gas in Wisconsin. and its home of the MoB....:gn:gn:gn


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> What happened to The Fox? When all this started he was running around like a monkey [email protected]@ing a football. Heck he even had a contest for my addy. Now where is he? Old Turtle Sailor is taking all the heat and he's hiding in his fox den.


Actions my friend actions...........not words


----------



## BigVito

silverfox67 said:


> Actions my friend actions...........not words


did you really have a football?


----------



## Headcrash

Hey I am Alex too! Alex is awesome

Now where were we.....oh yeah I smell the fear....they fear the NAC!


----------



## SilverFox

DBall said:


> I'm living proof that Canada is all talk (except for GWN)... :r:r


Didn't you just give me your address Dball???

I'm just saying


----------



## snkbyt

ahc4353 said:


> Who's Alex?


?


Conch Republican said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> How Ya been Alex?


waiting to strike


Ron1YY said:


> :r He's my EVIL twin!!!!!!!
> Ron


but I'm the older one


BigVito said:


> :r he is from Jersey...how bout that.:tu


that alone is a reason


Headcrash said:


> Hey I am Alex too! Alex is awesome
> 
> Now where were we.....oh yeah I smell the fear....they fear the NAC!


fear..........what fear, no see fear


----------



## sailchaser

Looks like the Snake is coiling and plotting again




And he looks hungry


----------



## Bear

This has got to be one of the most evil looking creatures out there...



sailchaser said:


> Looks like the Snake is coiling and plotting again
> 
> And he looks hungry


----------



## Bear

Old Sailor said:


> I think both bears got him :r:r


Um... did someone call me?


----------



## freakygar

silverfox67 said:


> Actions my friend actions...........not words


Hey Fox, look to the left, just under my SN.

:tu


----------



## freakygar

OTS bringing out the heavy artillery!!


----------



## Conch Republican

snkbyt said:


> ?
> 
> waiting to strike
> 
> but I'm the older one
> 
> that alone is a reason
> 
> fear..........what fear, no see fear


See again, like with with Ron - all I hear is *BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!*


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> See again, like with with Ron - all I hear is *BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!*


Why is that? I noticed it's the Canadians and a few Americans (Ex Americans) only.


----------



## Headcrash

I think what you are really going to be hearing is a BLAM BLAM!!!!! when they drop

Man I am tired today and very sorry for such a crappy post but this is all I could come up with :hn


----------



## freakygar

Headcrash said:


> I think what you are really going to be hearing is a BLAM BLAM!!!!! when they drop
> 
> Man I am tired today and very sorry for such a crappy post but this is all I could come up with  :hn


Or you might hear poof... a turtle fart. :ss


----------



## weetone

Oh my god that snake is the most terrifying creature in existence!


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> See again, like with with Ron - all I hear is *BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!*


you do a lot of yappen, remind me of a toy poodle I ran over :gn


----------



## Headcrash

ahc4353 said:


> Or you might hear poof... a turtle fart. :ss


Do turtles even fart? Even if they let out very little sound I am sure the devastation they leave behind will be major!

Slow gas leaks always lead to loud BOOMS!!!!


----------



## freakygar

Since we have a fox and a turtle and a bear I was wondering if fishforfree was joining in with his war ship?


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Since we have a fox and a turtle and a bear I was wondering if fishforfree was joining in with his war ship?


:r:r


----------



## Ron1YY

Conch Republican said:


> See again, like with with Ron - all I hear is *BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!*


I now have next week's target :ss

Ron


----------



## freakygar

Old "T" Sailor calls up more troops to the NAC (*N*ever *A*rriving *C*arnage).

Slowsky reporting for duty Sir!










(Come on, you gotta laugh at this!!)


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> I now have next week's target :ss
> 
> Ron


all you gotta do is throw a ball, then that yapping SOB will run


----------



## Conch Republican

Ron1YY said:


> I now have *BLAH, Blah, BLAH!!*:ss
> 
> Ron


:ss:ss:ss


----------



## freakygar

Originally Posted by *Ron1YY* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1542406#post1542406 
_I now have *BLAH, Blah, BLAH!!*:ss

Ron_


Conch Republican said:


> :ss:ss:ss


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

You tell um Mark!!!!!


----------



## Conch Republican

Gee Al, thanks for the help... :hn


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> Gee Al, thanks for the help... :hn


Like you said, just tryin to help a brother out.

Al


----------



## CigarMonkel

hhahahaha this thread is hilarious! :r:chk


----------



## Conch Republican

ahc4353 said:


> Like you said, just tryin to help a brother out.
> 
> Al


Touche! :ss


----------



## freakygar

Ron1YY said:


> :r He's my EVIL twin!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Who are you? 

Al


----------



## shaggy

these poor souls who never search the bomb thread....:r
this is gonna get really ugly for someone....:tu


----------



## Conch Republican

Yeah - Poor Al!!:ss


----------



## CigarMonkel

shaggy said:


> these poor souls who never search the bomb thread....:r
> this is gonna get really ugly for someone....:tu


:r:tpd: time to sit back with my bag of popcorn and watch the sparks fly!


----------



## DBall

silverfox67 said:


> Didn't you just give me your address Dball???
> 
> I'm just saying


bwahahahahaha... behave, Mr. Fox. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> Old "T" Sailor calls up more troops to the NAC (*N*ever *A*rriving *C*arnage).
> 
> Slowsky reporting for duty Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Come on, you gotta laugh at this!!)


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> WE now have next week's target :ss
> 
> Ron


fixed it for ya brother


----------



## freakygar

The UPS man showed up today with a box from conch republican (Mark).
In my short time here I have made many friends. More than anyone who does not understand what it is we do could ever grasp. There are truly special people here and Mark you are one of them.
Thank you brother for kicking my a$$ right off the porch!








I'm off for a drink and a smoke. :ss:ss:ss


----------



## BigVito

very nice, the real bombs are starting to hit.


----------



## jaymz

some great hits getting tossed around here - i'm enjoying watching the fireworks :ss


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> very nice, the real bombs are starting to hit.


oh so what you're saying is what you got wasn't real?.......I'll have to remedy that


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> oh so what you're saying is what you got wasn't real?.......I'll have to remedy that


dammit quit reading into it Bro. I was referring to my pebble I tossed at Conch earlier, your bomb was plenty real. :r I'm starting to type in binary


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Just adding a little more agression to this thread...

0307 1790 0001 3124 2211

0307 1790 0001 3124 2228

And a pic of Peter...because it seems utterly inappropriate :mn


----------



## freakygar

snkbyt said:


> oh so what you're saying is what you got wasn't real?.......I'll have to remedy that


:tpd::tpd::tpd: I have your address and I have given it out my friend!!


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd: I have your address and I have given it out my friend!!


you have his addy


----------



## freakygar

BigVito said:


> you have his addy


Yours wise guy!


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Yours wise guy!


I put snkbyt's on it


----------



## Ron1YY

ahc4353 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd: I have your address and I have given it out my friend!!


And now ALL 3 of us have Your's and Conch's :ss:r

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> I now have next week's target :ss
> 
> Ron


Agreed,

We will just add these lightweight, disposable candy-ass wannabe Red Sox fans to the refuse pile. :ss

Hey Boys,

I hope you got plenty of gauze this is gonna hurt like the last time you guys got your ass kicked in the Village!

ATL


----------



## BigVito

ATLHARP said:


> Agreed,
> 
> We will just add these lightweight, disposable candy-ass wannabe Red Sox fans to the refuse pile. :ss
> 
> Hey Boys,
> 
> I hope you got plenty of gauze this is gonna hurt like the last time you guys got your ass kicked in the Village!
> 
> ATL


----------



## shaggy

damn....i am still on the bitch list....:r


----------



## Ron1YY

shaggy said:


> damn....i am still on the bitch list....:r


Hey Mike!!!! Now with all 3 brothers together on this, What do you think the odds are :r :ss

Ron


----------



## DragonMan

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Mike!!!! Now with all 3 brothers together on this, What do you think the odds are :r :ss
> 
> Ron


Mike it was real nice knowing you!!!


----------



## Conch Republican

Are they really brothers? 


















Or just the 3 stooges?


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> Mike it was real nice knowing you!!!


Oh, It's not Mike :tu There are a couple others that must not know us........Yet :r

Ron


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Holy COW!
Nice hit. I snickered at The Northern Agression crew at first, but now I know that they aren't to be taken lightly!

Great hit fellas!:tu


----------



## SilverFox

Now that was nice.

And not bad for an advanced scout:ss


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Oh, It's not Mike :tu There are a couple others that must not know us........Yet :r
> 
> Ron


one upon a time I believed your fairy tale. with the amount of hot air you guys bellow, you could melt the arctic


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> dammit quit reading into it Bro. I was referring to my pebble I tossed at Conch earlier, your bomb was plenty real. :r I'm starting to type in binary


:r I'll translate Binary for him :r

Ron


----------



## Conch Republican

*Yeah - you tell him Vito!!*

(hold me back)

*You tell him!!*


----------



## freakygar

Who is the Ron guy?

Al


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> :r I'll translate Binary for him :r
> 
> Ron


:r:r much appreciated


----------



## Ron1YY

Conch Republican said:


> *Yeah - you tell him Vito!!*
> 
> (hold me back)
> 
> *You tell him!!*





ahc4353 said:


> Who is the Ron guy?
> 
> Al


Welcome to the new party Guys :r

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> *Yeah - you tell him Vito!!*
> 
> (hold me back)
> 
> *You tell him!!*


hold you back


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> :r:r much appreciated


Here's a message for you:

01010000011001010111001001110010011110010010110000100000010010010010011101101101001000000110011101101111011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101111001000000110110101100001011010110110010100100000011101010110011101101100011110010010000001101111011001100010000001110100011010000110111101110011011001010010000001110100011101110110111100100000011011100110010101111000011101000010000000101110001000000101010001101000011010010111001100100000011101110110010101100101011010110010000001101001011100110010000001110000011000010111100101100010011000010110001101101011001000000111011101100101011001010110101100100000011001100110111101110010001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110000011001010110111101110000011011000110010100100000011101000110100001100001011101000010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110100001101001011101000010000001101101011001010010000001101100011000010111010001100101011011000111100100100000001000010010000100100001

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Here's a message for you:
> 
> 01010000011001010111001001110010011110010010110000100000010010010010011101101101001000000110011101101111011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101111001000000110110101100001011010110110010100100000011101010110011101101100011110010010000001101111011001100010000001110100011010000110111101110011011001010010000001110100011101110110111100100000011011100110010101111000011101000010000000101110001000000101010001101000011010010111001100100000011101110110010101100101011010110010000001101001011100110010000001110000011000010111100101100010011000010110001101101011001000000111011101100101011001010110101100100000011001100110111101110010001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110000011001010110111101110000011011000110010100100000011101000110100001100001011101000010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110100001101001011101000010000001101101011001010010000001101100011000010111010001100101011011000111100100100000001000010010000100100001
> 
> Ron


010100100110111101101110001011000010000001110010011001010110110101100101011011010110001001100101011100100010000001001001001000000110000101101101001000000110100101101110011011100110111101100011011001010110111001110100001000000101010001110111011010010110110001101100001101000011000100110011001000000110110101100001011001000110010100100000011011010110010100100000011001000110111100100000011010010111010000101110001000000100001001110101011101000010000001110100011010000110010101110010011001010010000001101001011100110010000001110011011011110110110101100101001000000111001101101100011110010010000001000110011011000110111101110010011010010110010001101001011000010110111000100000011001100110111101111000001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011010010111001100100000011001110110111101101110011011100110000100100000011001110110010101110100001000000110100101110100001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011101110110010101100101011010110010111000100000


----------



## CigarMonkel

BigVito said:


> 010100100110111101101110001011000010000001110010011001010110110101100101011011010110001001100101011100100010000001001001001000000110000101101101001000000110100101101110011011100110111101100011011001010110111001110100001000000101010001110111011010010110110001101100001101000011000100110011001000000110110101100001011001000110010100100000011011010110010100100000011001000110111100100000011010010111010000101110001000000100001001110101011101000010000001110100011010000110010101110010011001010010000001101001011100110010000001110011011011110110110101100101001000000111001101101100011110010010000001000110011011000110111101110010011010010110010001101001011000010110111000100000011001100110111101111000001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011010010111001100100000011001110110111101101110011011100110000100100000011001110110010101110100001000000110100101110100001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011101110110010101100101011010110010111000100000


owned...


----------



## massphatness

I need a roster of who's playing for which team.

I thought Al & Conch were allies ...


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> 010100100110111101101110001011000010000001110010011001010110110101100101011011010110001001100101011100100010000001001001001000000110000101101101001000000110100101101110011011100110111101100011011001010110111001110100001000000101010001110111011010010110110001101100001101000011000100110011001000000110110101100001011001000110010100100000011011010110010100100000011001000110111100100000011010010111010000101110001000000100001001110101011101000010000001110100011010000110010101110010011001010010000001101001011100110010000001110011011011110110110101100101001000000111001101101100011110010010000001000110011011000110111101110010011010010110010001101001011000010110111000100000011001100110111101111000001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011010010111001100100000011001110110111101101110011011100110000100100000011001110110010101110100001000000110100101110100001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011101110110010101100101011010110010111000100000


SWEEEEEET!!!!! He needs a GOOD Beating!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> SWEEEEEET!!!!! He needs a GOOD Beating!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


he needs more then that, acting like a snot nose punk :ss


----------



## DragonMan

Ron1YY said:


> Oh, It's not Mike :tu There are a couple others that must not know us........Yet :r
> 
> Ron


I guess it's off to the school of hard knocks!!









School em good!! :tu


----------



## freakygar

What happened to this thread? Littl..I mean BigVito and this Ron guy are talking in code. What the he!!?

Al


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> Al


----------



## Bear

massphatness said:


> I thought Al & Conch were allies ...


Not quite on the same team... rather just victims of the same hit squad! :gn


----------



## Ron1YY

^ ^

:r :r 


Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> What happened to this thread? Littl..I mean BigVito and this Ron guy are talking in code. What the he!!?
> 
> Al


what did you do???????:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Mark, that was an awesome hit on Al, damn that looks mighty good Al.:tu:tu


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> Mark, that was an awesome hit on Al, damn that looks mighty good Al.:tu:tu


Dave,
It is! Right after I posted the thank you I poured a glass and fired one up! I was in heaven!! I have always wanted to try that scotch but never had the guts to pull the trigger. I wish I had, it's great!! Now I have two brands that I like.
Awesome hit! What more can I say?

Al


----------



## DragonMan

Great hit Mark!! By the time this is over maybe it'll knock the BLAH, BLAH, BLAH right out of Al!! :tu :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> Great hit Mark!! By the time this is over maybe it'll knock the BLAH, BLAH, BLAH right out of Al!! :tu :tu


Well, now come to think of it, By Booker's sig line :r Us boys can play too :r :r

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Bye Al, Bye Mark....:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar

DragonMan said:


> Great hit Mark!! By the time this is over maybe it'll knock the BLAH, BLAH, BLAH right out of Al!! :tu :tu


Damn, I gotta get a hold of pds, anything the Canadians say still comes across as BLAH BLAH BLAH.

Anybody else having the same problem?

All the best,
Al


----------



## court_jester

blasphamy! You northerners are always agressin us poor, innocent rebels.


----------



## snkbyt

looks like someone has been talking bad about my southern brothers again, time for school


----------



## freakygar

As info this thread started in the 15th. I better add the month and year so we don't lose track March, 2008.


----------



## Headcrash

I keep seeing these posts about the Canadian guys just saying Blah Blah Blah.....and I think to myself.....really? Is that the best you could come up with? What are we in grade 3....The Cdn guys come up with something intelligent and witty and all you say in return is Blah Blah Blah?!?!?

Well you sure told us! I mean what ever could we counter Blah Blah Blah with?!? How about maybe NA NA NA NA BOO BOO

:bn

:chk :chk


----------



## freakygar

Headcrash said:


> I keep seeing these posts about the Canadian guys just saying Blah Blah Blah.....and I think to myself.....really? Is that the best you could come up with? What are we in grade 3....The Cdn guys come up with something intelligent and witty and all you say in return is Blah Blah Blah?!?!?
> 
> Well you sure told us! I mean what ever could we counter Blah Blah Blah with?!? How about maybe NA NA NA NA BOO BOO
> 
> :bn
> 
> :chk :chk


Did someone say something witty?? Damn, I missed it. 

Please quote Canadian wit.

It's funny how all the tough (witty) talk comes from Canada (not including some guy named Ron) yet I have been hit by two American made bombs.

Well, what can you expect from a Flames fan? 

Your pal,
Al


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> Did someone say something witty?? Damn, I missed it.
> 
> Please quote Canadian wit.
> 
> It's funny how all the tough (witty) talk comes from Canada (not including some guy named Ron) yet I have been hit by two American made bombs.
> 
> Well, what can you expect from a Flames fan?
> 
> Your pal,
> Al


Dude... I'm all about talking smack, but that sig line is gonna get you in trouble. Ron's no joke.

...not too sure about the rest of 'em, though.


----------



## SilverFox

DBall said:


> Dude... I'm all about talking smack, but that sig line is gonna get you in trouble. Ron's no joke.
> 
> ...not too sure about the rest of 'em, though.


Trust me, neither is the Fox.


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> Well, what can you expect from a Flames fan?
> 
> Your pal,
> Al


Other than tied for first in the toughest division in Hockey.....ahh I guess your right us and our damn lowered expectations.


----------



## Troop_lee

Wow, this looks like fun............... Whats going on?????????????????



















Oh, and Canada sucks!!


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> Dude... I'm all about talking smack, but that sig line is gonna get you in trouble. Ron's no joke.
> 
> ...not too sure about the rest of 'em, though. (hard to see this in the orig. so i changed the color for you. ahc)


I can't even get someone to tell me who this Ron guy is. I have asked a few times ,done hours of searching here and can't come up with anything. I don't think he even really exists.

Al


----------



## Headcrash

silverfox67 said:


> Other than tied for first in the toughest division in Hockey.....ahh I guess your right us and our damn lowered expectations.


Amen brother!


----------



## Conch Republican

*YADA YADA YADA....* 
oh yeah - and ppppppppbbbbbbbbbtttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:ss:ss


----------



## Scimmia

ahc4353 said:


> I can't even get someone to tell me who this Ron guy is. I have asked a few times ,done hours of searching here and can't come up with anything. I don't think he even really exists.
> 
> Al


Hmm, he must be related to Santa Clause...


----------



## Old Sailor

Well Al, all I can say is here what his crew hit us with.


----------



## Ron1YY

:r I'm not very hard to find out about. Search for the wars or the Florida crew :ss


Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

Ron1YY said:


> :r I'm not very hard to find out about. Search for the wars or the Florida crew :ss
> 
> Ron


He's slow Ron:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Darrell

Fishing is in season in this thread. Someone should call the game warden, this is getting retarded. :2


----------



## BigVito

Darrell said:


> Fishing is in season in this thread. Someone should call the game warden, this is getting retarded. :2


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> Well Al, all I can say is here what his crew hit us with.


All from one guy? Very nice!! He is a heavy hitter!! I have never seen that before!

My apologizes Mr Ron.

Al


----------



## Darrell

It means a certain Gorilla appears to be taunting known bombers in order to be bombed by them. It's called fishing and it's super lame. :bn


----------



## BigVito

Darrell said:


> It means a certain Gorilla appears to be taunting known bombers in order to be bombed by them. It's called fishing and it's super lame. :bn


I see, never heard it put that way, but makes perfect sense. I agree there is a bit of fishing. It can't be me though as I taunt you.


----------



## Darrell

BigVito said:


> I see, never heard it put that way, but makes perfect sense. I agree there is a bit of fishing. It can't be me though as I taunt you.


Our banter is different. We aren't going back and forth heckling one another trying to get eachother to test our bombing ability.


----------



## Headcrash

I like ahc4353's new signature line LOL

Fear the Ron!!!! I think the pic from OS was all he needed to see! :tu


----------



## BigVito

Darrell said:


> Our banter is different. We aren't going back and forth heckling one another trying to get eachother to test our bombing ability.


this is true :r the shipping on the website from yesterday is $60.


----------



## Darrell

BigVito said:


> this is true :r the shipping on the website from yesterday is $60.


Yeah, I know. I haven't heard of that place though, so I am skeptical. :2


----------



## BigVito

I'm staying away, until you order, as for the whole bomb thing, Respect is better then fear :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel

Darrell said:


> It means a certain Gorilla appears to be taunting known bombers in order to be bombed by them. It's called fishing and it's super lame. :bn


uuuuuu


----------



## Conch Republican

I heard this earlier today and wish to address this - I do not believe there has been any fishing. 
I was busting stones on the OLD MAN and AHC joined in. 
Old Sailor called for the NAC bombing, and a bunch of us hopped in - until I found out it was a multiple target bomb (and I was a target) then I threw caution to the wind and started taunting as much as I could! 

For the record - no one is looking for anything - just giving Dave a ration of **** because it's fun! (And Ron...well, I just got caught up in it :ss I didn't know he was really dangerous!)


----------



## Old Sailor

I'm still waiting on a few more bags of explosives to assemble this pkg, no other hits other than the one's who pm'd me earlier will be concidered part of the original NAC hit. Let's keep this under control please as I would hate to have to have this thread closed........Thanks for all concerned.


----------



## Old Sailor

Mark and Al, I may be SLOW in getting these pkgs out, seems to be my nature lately.....but rest assured......it is coming.......your bantering rolls right off me. :r:chk:chk


----------



## Conch Republican

Good thing, because you are so slow now - you must fart dust! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Conch Republican said:


> Good thing, because you are so slow now - you must fart dust! :ss


At least I'm not older than dirt yet!!


----------



## freakygar

Darrell said:


> It means a certain Gorilla appears to be taunting known bombers in order to be bombed by them. It's called fishing and it's super lame. :bn


Call it what you want but the way I see it is all but one has been having a good time. Most of the guys here are grown men and can make an adult decision to do whatever they want. Each person here can choose to post, not to post, choose not to look at a thread, or choose to bomb, send gifts or whatever they want. No one can make them do anything. It's their personal choice. What's more out of line to me is to call a guy out on a thread when you could have sent a PM if it upsets you that much. If it does bother you why would you read a nineteen page thread in the first place? I can go back through this thread and I won't find anyone but you that thinks it's lame. Bottom line is it's all in fun, well it was till a certain gorilla showed up to put in his :2.

All the best.
Al


----------



## SilverFox

BigVito said:


> 010100100110111101101110001011000010000001110010011001010110110101100101011011010110001001100101011100100010000001001001001000000110000101101101001000000110100101101110011011100110111101100011011001010110111001110100001000000101010001110111011010010110110001101100001101000011000100110011001000000110110101100001011001000110010100100000011011010110010100100000011001000110111100100000011010010111010000101110001000000100001001110101011101000010000001110100011010000110010101110010011001010010000001101001011100110010000001110011011011110110110101100101001000000111001101101100011110010010000001000110011011000110111101110010011010010110010001101001011000010110111000100000011001100110111101111000001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011010010111001100100000011001110110111101101110011011100110000100100000011001110110010101110100001000000110100101110100001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011101110110010101100101011010110010111000100000


01000010011001010010000001100011011000010111001001100101011001100111010101101100001000000111100101101111011101010010000001110100011101110110111100100000011010010111010000100000011010010111001101101110011101000010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000110100001100001011100100110010000100000011101000110111100100000011001100110100101101110011001000010000001100001001000000110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010000001100101011011100110001101101111011001000110010101110010001000000110111101110010001000000110010001100101011000110110111101100100011001010111001000100000011011110110111000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110111001100101011101000010000000001101000010100000110100001010011100110110100101101100011101100110010101110010011001100110111101111000


----------



## Darrell

ahc4353 said:


> What's more out of line to me is to call a guy out on a thread when you could have sent a PM if it upsets you that much.


Isn't that what you're doing now? Hypocrite.

My aplogies Dave and Mark. I did not mean to bastardize your thread. :tu


----------



## BigVito

silverfox67 said:


> 01000010011001010010000001100011011000010111001001100101011001100111010101101100001000000111100101101111011101010010000001110100011101110110111100100000011010010111010000100000011010010111001101101110011101000010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000110100001100001011100100110010000100000011101000110111100100000011001100110100101101110011001000010000001100001001000000110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010000001100101011011100110001101101111011001000110010101110010001000000110111101110010001000000110010001100101011000110110111101100100011001010111001000100000011011110110111000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110111001100101011101000010000000001101000010100000110100001010011100110110100101101100011101100110010101110010011001100110111101111000


011011110110101100100000011000100111010101110100001000000110100101110100001000000111001101110101011100100110010100100000011010010111001100100000011001100111010101101110


----------



## Headcrash

Old Sailor said:


> At least I'm not older than dirt yet!!


HAHAHA Yet is the key word in that sentence...hahahaha you're old

Oh wait.....who's side am I on again?! 

Man I don't know who to slam and who to side with anymore.....maybe I should try a different angle.......

You all suck and I am the King!!!!

:bn


----------



## Old Sailor

Guys ......let's keep the bickering out of this thread please, if not there is only one recourse left for me and I'll do it if I have to.


----------



## SilverFox

BigVito said:


> 011011110110101100100000011000100111010101110100001000000110100101110100001000000111001101110101011100100110010100100000011010010111001100100000011001100111010101101110


010010010010000001110111011010010110110001101100001000000110000101100111011100100110010101100101001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011101000110100001100001011101000000110100001010


----------



## BigVito

silverfox67 said:


> 010010010010000001110111011010010110110001101100001000000110000101100111011100100110010101100101001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011101000110100001100001011101000000110100001010


01110111011001010111001001100101001000000110011101101111011011100110111001100001001000000110011101100101011101000010000001101001011011100010000001110100011100100110111101110101011000100110110001100101001000000110111001101111011101110010110000100000011101000110100001100101011110010010000001110100011010000110100101101110011010110010000001110111011001010010000001100001011100100110010100100000011001100110100101100111011010000111010001101001011011100110011100100000


----------



## sanfrantreat

BigVito said:


> 011011110110101100100000011000100111010101110100001000000110100101110100001000000111001101110101011100100110010100100000011010010111001100100000011001100111010101101110


01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100 00101110 00101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00101110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00101110 00111101 01011101


----------



## BigVito

r-ice said:


> 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100 00101110 00101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00101110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00101110 00111101 01011101


0111100101101111011101010010000001100100011011110010000001101100011011110110110000100000
I'm done whoring up the thread, I sent a bomb but I should whore it up.


----------



## SilverFox

r-ice said:


> 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100 00101110 00101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00101110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00101110 00111101 01011101


1001001001000000110001101100001011011100010011101110100001000000111001001100101011000010110010000100000011000100110100101101110011000010111001001111001001000000110011001101111011100100010000001110011011010000110100101110100001000000110001001110101011101000010000001001001001000000110010001101111001000000110101101101110011011110111011100100000011000010010000001101000011000010110111001100100011110010010000001101100011010010111010001110100011011000110010100100000011100110110100101110100011001010010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000110110001100101011101000111001100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110001101101111011011100111011001100101011100100111010000100000011010010111010000100000011011110111010001101000011001010111001001110111011010010111001101100101001000000100100100100000011101110110111101110101011011000110010000100000011000100110010100100000011011000110111101101111011010110110100101101110011001110010000001100001011101000010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000111010001101000011100100110010101100001011001000010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000110000100100000011001000111010101101101011000100010000001101100011011110110111101101011001000000110111101101110001000000110110101111001001000000110011001100001011000110110010100101110001011100010111000101110001011100010111000101110001011100010111000101110001011100110111001101111011101000010000001101101011101010110001101101000001000000110010001101001011001100110011001100101011100100110010101101110011101000010000001110100011010000110000101101110001000000110111001101111011100100110110101100001011011000010000001001001001000000110011101110101011001010111001101110011


----------



## shaggy

silverfox67 said:


> 1001001001000000110001101100001011011100010011101110100001000000111001001100101011000010110010000100000011000100110100101101110011000010111001001111001001000000110011001101111011100100010000001110011011010000110100101110100001000000110001001110101011101000010000001001001001000000110010001101111001000000110101101101110011011110111011100100000011000010010000001101000011000010110111001100100011110010010000001101100011010010111010001110100011011000110010100100000011100110110100101110100011001010010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000110110001100101011101000111001100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110001101101111011011100111011001100101011100100111010000100000011010010111010000100000011011110111010001101000011001010111001001110111011010010111001101100101001000000100100100100000011101110110111101110101011011000110010000100000011000100110010100100000011011000110111101101111011010110110100101101110011001110010000001100001011101000010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000111010001101000011100100110010101100001011001000010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000110000100100000011001000111010101101101011000100010000001101100011011110110111101101011001000000110111101101110001000000110110101111001001000000110011001100001011000110110010100101110001011100010111000101110001011100010111000101110001011100010111000101110001011100110111001101111011101000010000001101101011101010110001101101000001000000110010001101001011001100110011001100101011100100110010101101110011101000010000001110100011010000110000101101110001000000110111001101111011100100110110101100001011011000010000001001001001000000110011101110101011001010111001101110011


start ur own binary thread ya bastages:r:r


----------



## gnukfu

Darn - I don't have my secret decoder ring so I'm out of luck here trying to read any further.


----------



## SilverFox

gnukfu said:


> Darn - I don't have my secret decoder ring so I'm out of luck here trying to read any further.


My apologies for the Threadjack, it was fun for a few posts


----------



## DBall

shaggy said:


> start ur own binary thread ya bastages:r:r


I remember there being a binary only thread a while back...


----------



## sanfrantreat

silverfox67 said:


> 1001001001000000110001101100001011011100010011101110100001000000111001001100101011000010110010000100000011000100110100101101110011000010111001001111001001000000110011001101111011100100010000001110011011010000110100101110100001000000110001001110101011101000010000001001001001000000110010001101111001000000110101101101110011011110111011100100000011000010010000001101000011000010110111001100100011110010010000001101100011010010111010001110100011011000110010100100000011100110110100101110100011001010010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000110110001100101011101000111001100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110001101101111011011100111011001100101011100100111010000100000011010010111010000100000011011110111010001101000011001010111001001110111011010010111001101100101001000000100100100100000011101110110111101110101011011000110010000100000011000100110010100100000011011000110111101101111011010110110100101101110011001110010000001100001011101000010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000111010001101000011100100110010101100001011001000010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000110000100100000011001000111010101101101011000100010000001101100011011110110111101101011001000000110111101101110001000000110110101111001001000000110011001100001011000110110010100101110001011100010111000101110001011100010111000101110001011100010111000101110001011100110111001101111011101000010000001101101011101010110001101101000001000000110010001101001011001100110011001100101011100100110010101101110011101000010000001110100011010000110000101101110001000000110111001101111011100100110110101100001011011000010000001001001001000000110011101110101011001010111001101110011


im absolutely lost lol


----------



## Old Sailor

If ya think I'm adding all that up.....your crazyer then I thought!!:r


----------



## Old Sailor

I remember doing that in school.....data processing......what a pain on those dang data cards!!


----------



## Scimmia

Old Sailor said:


> I remember doing that in school.....data processing......what a pain on those dang data cards!!


Wow, they had datacards in those days? Brand new tech?

:r


----------



## DBall

Scimmia said:


> Wow, they had datacards in those days? Brand new tech?
> 
> :r


For some reason I thought dave was pre-abacus. Hmm....


----------



## Old Sailor

:tg:tg:tg:r:r I feel alot better now.....so .................when calling in a bombing run on your own position as a last resort......all I have to say is

LET HER RAIN!!!!!!!! :gn:gn:gn








Thanks Admiral:tu


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> For some reason I thought dave was pre-abacus. Hmm....


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Darrell

DBall said:


> For some reason I thought dave was pre-abacus. Hmm....


Leave Dave alone. He's had a hard life, building the pyramids, creating the wheel. Watching the ice age end was not easy either. :r:bn


----------



## Old Sailor

Who do you think invented the abacus!!!


----------



## snkbyt

so whats going on now?


----------



## Ron1YY

silverfox67 said:


> 01000010011001010010000001100011011000010111001001100101011001100111010101101100001000000111100101101111011101010010000001110100011101110110111100100000011010010111010000100000011010010111001101101110011101000010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000110100001100001011100100110010000100000011101000110111100100000011001100110100101101110011001000010000001100001001000000110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010000001100101011011100110001101101111011001000110010101110010001000000110111101110010001000000110010001100101011000110110111101100100011001010111001000100000011011110110111000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110111001100101011101000010000000001101000010100000110100001010011100110110100101101100011101100110010101110010011001100110111101111000





BigVito said:


> 011011110110101100100000011000100111010101110100001000000110100101110100001000000111001101110101011100100110010100100000011010010111001100100000011001100111010101101110


010100000110010101110010011100100111100100100000011010000110000101100100001000000110100101110100001000000111001001101001011001110110100001110100001011100010000001001101011011110111001001100101001000000110011001110101011011100010000001110100011011110010000001101100011001010110000101110110011001010010000001110000011001010110111101110000011011000110010100100000011101110110111101101110011001000110010101110010011010010110111001100111001000000111011101101000011000010111010000100000011010010110111000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110100001100101011011000110110000100000011101110110010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000111001101100001011110010110100101101110011001110010000001101001011011100010000001110000011011000110000101101001011011100010000001110011011010010110011101101000011101000010000001010010010011110100011001001100000011010000101000001101000010100000110100001010010100100110111101101110


----------



## freakygar

Ron1YY said:


> 010100000110010101110010011100100111100100100000011010000110000101100100001000000110100101110100001000000111001001101001011001110110100001110100001011100010000001001101011011110111001001100101001000000110011001110101011011100010000001110100011011110010000001101100011001010110000101110110011001010010000001110000011001010110111101110000011011000110010100100000011101110110111101101110011001000110010101110010011010010110111001100111001000000111011101101000011000010111010000100000011010010110111000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110100001100101011011000110110000100000011101110110010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000111001101100001011110010110100101101110011001110010000001101001011011100010000001110000011011000110000101101001011011100010000001110011011010010110011101101000011101000010000001010010010011110100011001001100000011010000101000001101000010100000110100001010010100100110111101101110


Now I understand. Thanks. :ss

Al


----------



## Ron1YY

r-ice said:


> 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100 00101110 00101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00101110 00100000 01100111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00101110 00111101 01011101


I do :r

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> I do :r
> 
> Ron


count down time


----------



## DBall

107145145172040147165171163054040143165164040157165164040141154154040164150151163040163151154154171040142151156141162171040163164165146146056040040110141150141150141150141150141056


----------



## Darrell

325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th--uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h :fu -fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17--b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4- ct4ht2389th-234th2-39tu8hfn389uhn48-nf189-hb1-uh5-345h113-478h1xr-82mn4580c54fn5n343609hf7h-fb7fb7f-b7-fb-f79171qb79-17-b979-gb329-7b4r123bb7-rt79-2b4-b123b-5rbbbb24
325y1h90r7h134rfh9-8u34fh-9381fh-93u8h4f-93hf9-348fbhq39-785rbh4-


----------



## snkbyt

what NO real speech?


----------



## freakygar

Things have kinda changed.


----------



## snkbyt

lets keep focused & keep the :BS real


----------



## snkbyt

ahc4353 said:


> Things have kinda changed.


interesting sig line, but clearly you've not done your home work


----------



## freakygar

snkbyt said:


> interesting sig line, but clearly you've not done your home work


I'm working on it!

I did correct the Ron part.

Al


----------



## snkbyt

ahc4353 said:


> I'm working on it!
> 
> I did correct the Ron part.
> 
> Al


good luck w/the rest on that list.................................................:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r


----------



## Conch Republican

I don't undertand all them 1's and 0's, but I employ half a country do understand it for me!! :ss

PS - Darrell - THAT was some funny chit!


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> I don't undertand all them 1's and 0's, but I employ half a country do understand it for me!! :ss
> 
> PS - Darrell - THAT was some funny chit!


147157157144156151147150164040114165143171


----------



## Conch Republican

BigVito said:


> 147157157144156151147150164040114165143171


Sure - you want fries with that?


----------



## gnukfu

Old Sailor said:


> I remember doing that in school.....data processing......what a pain on those dang data cards!!


All I remember is back when I got my undergrad degree typing out those stupid IBM punch cards, turning in a huge stack to some guy in a cage, and the next day getting back a printout that was gibberish cause I made a few friggin typos. That was an absolute waste of time! Thank goodness I was an engineering major and not a computer science major - I would have killed someone (probably the guy in the cage)


----------



## DBall

BigVito said:


> 147157157144156151147150164040114165143171


Perry... who's Lucy?


----------



## BigVito

DBall said:


> Perry... who's Lucy?


Conch :tu


----------



## Conch Republican

I dont like the sounds of that!! :ss


----------



## Conch Republican

And the hits just keep on coming...knocked off my feet by Aladin Sane today! Please, someone hit this man's RG - I will talk more smack after the swelling goes down! :tu:tu


Rocky Olde World
5 Vegas A 
GH Siglos 3 
Tat Red label 
Padilla Hybrid


Thanks Dennis - I will get even (someday)!!
Pr0n below! :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Conch Republican said:


> And the hits just keep on coming...knocked off my feet by Aladin Sane today! Please, someone hit this man's RG - I will talk more smack after the swelling goes down! :tu:tu
> 
> Rocky Olde World
> 5 Vegas A
> GH Siglos 3
> Tat Red label
> Padilla Hybrid
> 
> Thanks Dennis - I will get even (someday)!!
> Pr0n below! :ss


Very nice!!! Sweeet hit!!!:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Conch Republican said:


> And the hits just keep on coming...knocked off my feet by Aladin Sane today! Please, someone hit this man's RG - I will talk more smack after the swelling goes down! :tu:tu
> 
> Rocky Olde World
> 5 Vegas A
> GH Siglos 3
> Tat Red label
> Padilla Hybrid
> 
> Thanks Dennis - I will get even (someday)!!
> Pr0n below! :ss


it ain't over till its over.......................translation.....its never over

nice hit


----------



## SilverFox

Great hit on a great BOTL but I think you were a little premature thinking its over.

But hey thats just me


----------



## str8edg

silverfox67 said:


> Great hit on a great BOTL but I think you were a little premature thinking its over.
> 
> But hey thats just me


No sir... I can *gauarantee* that there is at least one more...

:tu


----------



## Conch Republican

More sled dogs?


----------



## str8edg

oh no sir... this one never left the states, shipped direct to you sir!!


----------



## DragonMan

str8edg said:


> No sir... I can *guarantee* that there is at least one more...
> 
> :tu


I'll see your one guarantee and raise you another!!


----------



## BigVito

DragonMan said:


> I'll see your one guarantee and raise you another!!


mmm raisin


----------



## Conch Republican

Where's Al?? I need someone to take the heat off me!!!!:hn


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> Where's Al?? I need someone to take the heat off me!!!!:hn


ask Peg


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> Where's Al?? I need someone to take the heat off me!!!!:hn


Sorry I was watching the Rangers beat the Devils for the seventh (7th) time this season.
Anyway, no problem. I have your back just like you have covered mine lately.

:ss

All the best,
Al


----------



## Old Sailor

It aien't over till it's over......what year is this again??:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

ahc4353 said:


> All the best,
> Al


your sig line is getting better, but you still have some research to do


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> your sig line is getting better, but you still have some research to do


Here Alex, Let me help him change his mind :ss :r

Great memories from one of the wars!!!!!! This was when one person tried to take Alex and me out. We HAD to make a statement :mn

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1242878&postcount=1362

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Here Alex, Let me help him change his mind :ss :r
> 
> Great memories from one of the wars!!!!!! This was when one person tried to take Alex and me out. We HAD to make a statement :mn
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1242878&postcount=1362
> 
> Ron


oh what fond memories


----------



## freakygar

After further review I have concluded you guys are insane and way way out of my league!

I ask for your forgiveness. If you want to bomb someone bomb MACMS and he can send to the troops. That would make me very happy.



Ron1YY said:


> Here Alex, Let me help him change his mind :ss :r
> 
> Great memories from one of the wars!!!!!! This was when one person tried to take Alex and me out. We HAD to make a statement :mn
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1242878&postcount=1362
> 
> Ron


----------



## Munkey

Ron1YY said:


> Here Alex, Let me help him change his mind :ss :r
> 
> Great memories from one of the wars!!!!!! This was when one person tried to take Alex and me out. We HAD to make a statement :mn
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1242878&postcount=1362
> 
> Ron


*sigh* I see he's still yapping...


----------



## snkbyt

ahc4353 said:


> After further review I have concluded you guys are insane and way way out of my league!
> 
> I ask for your forgiveness. If you want to bomb someone bomb MACMS and he can send to the troops. That would make me very happy.


now you're talking, but this doesn't necessarily get you off the hook


----------



## snkbyt

Munkey said:


> *sigh* I see he's still yapping...


some kids never learn


----------



## Munkey

Snake - Not to threadjack, but Colt may have made all men equal, but I'm pretty sure Stoner made them unequal again.


----------



## Conch Republican

I cant view the pics where I am right now, but 12 boxes of cigars, a cold steel knife, magazines, etc? Holy :BS!!!!!

I like talking smack, but I don't think I can compete with that! (Now, OLD Sailor is another matter) 
Question: "How do you handle Old Sailor?" 

Answer: "Depends!"


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> .......(Now, OLD Sailor is another matter)
> Question: "How do you handle Old Sailor?"
> 
> Answer: "Depends!"


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

Now _*that*_ is funny!!!!!

Al


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Here Alex, Let me help him change his mind :ss :r
> 
> Great memories from one of the wars!!!!!! This was when one person tried to take Alex and me out. We HAD to make a statement :mn
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1242878&postcount=1362
> 
> Ron





snkbyt said:


> oh what fond memories


get over yourselves already, that was the past, the Fox is the future


----------



## RHNewfie

Conch Republican said:


> I cant view the pics where I am right now, but 12 boxes of cigars, a cold steel knife, magazines, etc? Holy :BS!!!!!
> 
> I like talking smack, but I don't think I can compete with that! (Now, OLD Sailor is another matter)
> Question: "How do you handle Old Sailor?"
> 
> Answer: "Depends!"


You CAN'T handle Old Sailor... trust me... you had better have some unique idea to hand his ass to him


----------



## sailchaser

Conch Republican said:


> Question: "How do you handle Old Sailor?"


You don't he's like a Timex: "He takes a licking and keeps on Hitting"


----------



## Ron1YY

Munkey said:


> *sigh* I see he's still yapping...


ok, you're right, I'll wait a couple days and start yapping again. :ss

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> get over yourselves already, that was the past, the Fox is the future


We'll see how true your statement is soon :ss

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> We'll see how true your statement is soon :ss
> 
> Ron


I have a funny feeling I'm spot on. I already accepted my time was in the pasts past.:r


----------



## freakygar

BigVito said:


> get over yourselves already, that was the past, the Fox is the future


Wholly :BS!!
The man just signed his own death warrant.

Nice to have known ya Vito! And thanks again for the sticks!

Al


----------



## Ron1YY

ahc4353 said:


> Wholly :BS!!
> The man just signed his own death warrant.
> 
> Nice to have known ya Vito! And thats again for the sticks!
> 
> Al


Hell Al, He had it coming from before that!!!!

Ron


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Wholly :BS!!
> The man just signed his own death warrant.
> 
> Nice to have known ya Vito! And thanks again for the sticks!
> 
> Al


:r you are welcome, and I worry not :tu


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Hell Al, He had it coming from before that!!!!
> 
> Ron


back the truck up bro. remember it was all Twill413 (Tony)


----------



## SilverFox

Now now boys, there is no need to get yerselves all worked up.

There is plenty of Geritol for the both of you. See a two pack


----------



## BigVito

silverfox67 said:


> Now now boys, there is no need to get yerselves all worked up.
> 
> There is plenty of Geritol for the both of you. See a two pack


which 2?


----------



## Old Sailor

Laugh all you want, seems the last shipment of nitro arrived today, will assemble the 2 pkgs on the weekend and send out next week......it's BYE-BYE time :gn:gn:mn:mn:chk


----------



## SilverFox

Old Sailor said:


> Laugh all you want, seems the last shipment of nitro arrived today, will assemble the 2 pkgs on the weekend and send out next week......it's BYE-BYE time :gn:gn:mn:mn:chk












You sure that box is big enough Dave??


----------



## BigVito

silverfox67 said:


> You sure that box is big enough Dave??


is he going to hand deliver them?


----------



## Conch Republican

Big enough for what - the $h*t you have been shoveling in here?? Gimme a break! :ss:ss


----------



## malinois1

BigVito said:


> which 2?


These 2 nuts right here!!! :r


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> get over yourselves already, that was the past, the Fox is the future


I guess your recent received package is in the past as well


----------



## Munkey

Ron1YY said:


> ok, you're right, I'll wait a couple days and start yapping again. :ss
> 
> Ron


Don't let little ol' me stop you, I'm just one chimp in the jungle. Life is more interesting with all your dire threats. hehe Perk up camper. I know arthritis hits hard, but you shall overcome. :r


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> I guess your recent received package is in the past as well


technically yes :r but that thread was from last year or the year before.


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> technically yes :r but that thread was from last year or the year before.


2007 last quarter


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> 2007 last quarter


I concede :ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Munkey said:


> Don't let little ol' me stop you, I'm just one chimp in the jungle. Life is more interesting with all your dire threats. hehe Perk up camper. I know arthritis hits hard, but you shall overcome. :r


:r I love this place!!!!!! Where else in the world can you talk this kind of Smack and have someone send you Smokes!!!!!!!

The list is long.......One never knows who is on it and who is next!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## freakygar

Ron1YY said:


> :r I love this place!!!!!! Where else in the world can you talk this kind of Smack and have someone send you Smokes!!!!!!!
> 
> The list is long.......One never knows who is on it and who is next!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


You gotta love it.

Don't forget,
I'm not on the list remember?

Al


----------



## Munkey

ahc4353 said:


> You gotta love it.
> 
> Don't forget,
> I'm not on the list remember?
> 
> Al


Al - you been diggin' the hole so deep I thought you were working on a well, not a grave. You made the bed, now lie in it.

Fox - Your hits have't even landed and you are sitting at the surrender table ready to sign a treaty? What?!?


----------



## freakygar

Munkey said:


> Al - you been diggin' the hole so deep I thought you were working on a well, not a grave. You made the bed, now lie in it.
> 
> Fox - Your hits have't even landed and you are sitting at the surrender table ready to sign a treaty? What?!?


Easy killer. Just stand back and let the men handle this.
:ss

Al


----------



## Ron1YY

ahc4353 said:


> You gotta love it.
> 
> Don't forget,
> *I'm not on the list remember*?
> 
> Al


All I'm saying is it is a long list.......And so far, the top five on my list have posted in this very thread :ss

Ron


----------



## malinois1

Ron1YY said:


> All I'm saying is it is a long list.......And so far, the top five on my list have posted in this very thread :ss
> 
> Ron


Sickem Ron!! :ss


----------



## BigVito

notice how I stayed out of this thread.


----------



## Ron1YY

malinois1 said:


> Sickem Ron!! :ss


:r Oh, I will :r

Ron


----------



## freakygar

Ron1YY said:


> All I'm saying is it is a long list.......And so far, the top five on my list have posted in this very thread :ss
> 
> Ron


A lot of guys have posted. That will be hard to guess who the top five are.

Al


----------



## Ron1YY

ahc4353 said:


> A lot of guys have posted. That will be hard to guess who the top five are.
> 
> Al


Keeps people wondering what I will do next :ss

Ron


----------



## freakygar

Thirteen days since this thread started. Rome was built faster.

:


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Thirteen days since this thread started. Rome was built faster.
> 
> :


built and fell faster


----------



## Old Sailor

And these pkgs will take it down too.......launched today:mn:mn


----------



## malinois1

Old Sailor said:


> And these pkgs will take it down too.......launched today:mn:mn


:chk:chk:gn:gn


----------



## SilverFox

Munkey said:


> Fox - Your hits have't even landed and you are sitting at the surrender table ready to sign a treaty? What?!?


Strange I don't recall saying treaty.........I do recall discussing terms of surrender.

Oh well what the hell do I know.


----------



## Conch Republican

BigVito said:


> notice how I stayed out of this thread.


Umm hello kettle, this is pot calling.......


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> Umm hello kettle, this is pot calling.......


pot, cool:r


----------



## Conch Republican

not that pot you chucklehead!


----------



## Conch Republican

1 gratuitous post to get us to 400!!


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> not that pot you chucklehead!


401 :tu:r


----------



## Conch Republican

Ron is going to go nuts on you Perry - 400 Brownies!!:ss


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> Ron is going to go nuts on you Perry - 400 Brownies!!:ss


nah, I told him you was behind the bomb.


----------



## Conch Republican

I have never bombed Ron!


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> I have never bombed Ron!


very convincing :tu


----------



## Munkey

Conch Republican said:


> I have never bombed Ron!


Hope you got your handy.


----------



## shaggy

Conch Republican said:


> I have never bombed Ron!


i would testify differently


----------



## Ron1YY

shaggy said:


> i would testify differently


You do know that Alex and I have not forgotten the the NAC tried to take us out during Feb. MMH III !!!!!!!! I have some loose ends to tie up, but when I'm done :mn in the Great White North :gn

Ron


----------



## freakygar

Ron1YY said:


> You do know that Alex and I have not forgotten the the NAC tried to take us out during Feb. MMH III !!!!!!!! I have some loose ends to tie up, but when I'm done :mn in the Great White North :gn
> 
> Ron


:r:r:r The Canadians are done for. :r:r:r:r

GO RON GO RON GO RON


----------



## shaggy

Ron1YY said:


> You do know that Alex and I have not forgotten the the NAC tried to take us out during Feb. MMH III !!!!!!!! I have some loose ends to tie up, but when I'm done :mn in the Great White North :gn
> 
> Ron


Dave did it :r:r:r

and our agents reported back to us that they were sucessful in their mission.....maybe u should check if you have indeed been taken out....:tu


----------



## snkbyt

I know I'm not in the "Ron Top 5".................................................................................:r


----------



## DragonMan

Ron1YY said:


> You do know that Alex and I have not forgotten the the *NAC tried *to *(and did)* take us out during Feb. MMH III !!!!!!!! I have some loose ends to tie up, but when I'm done :mn in the Great White North :gn
> 
> Ron


Hey I thought we were on the same side now!! Man you guys are sore losers!! :r :r


----------



## malinois1

snkbyt said:


> I know I'm not in the "Ron Top 5".................................................................................:r


:tpd: Me neither!


----------



## snkbyt

DragonMan said:


> Hey I thought we were on the same side now!! Man you guys are sore losers!! :r :r


did you fight in that war?...............I tknow we killed your herf and all that attended...............even took out Booker, Tom & Mo in person at MMH


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> :r:r:r The Canadians are done for. :r:r:r:r
> 
> GO RON GO RON GO RON


Laugh while you can!!!!!! wait till ya see what I hit str8edg with.....yours is coming :mn


----------



## freakygar

A NAC mercinary took off the new mailbox yesterday!!! 
Aladdin Sane (Dennis) handed me my head with the following. 
Thank you Dennis I can't wait to start work on these. RG bump for the man please fellow bombers.



Sorry for the delayed post. :-(


----------



## malinois1

ahc4353 said:


> A NAC mercinary took off the new mailbox yesterday!!!
> Aladdin Sane (Dennis) handed me my head with the following.
> Thank you Dennis I can't wait to start work on these. RG bump for the man please fellow bombers.
> 
> Sorry for the delayed post. :-(


I am pretty sure you will be seeing more!


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> *Dave did it* :r:r:r
> 
> and our agents reported back to us that they were sucessful in their mission.....maybe u should check if you have indeed been taken out....:tu


bastage!!:chk:chk


----------



## Aladdin Sane

ahc4353 said:


> A NAC mercinary took off the new mailbox yesterday!!!
> Aladdin Sane (Dennis) handed me my head with the following.
> Thank you Dennis I can't wait to start work on these. RG bump for the man please fellow bombers.
> 
> Sorry for the delayed post. :-(


Believe me... That is just a little taste of what is to come...

Dave was generous enough to let me join the madness....Just "lubing" you up for the real ass [email protected]#%$&^G!!!!:ss


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> I know I'm not in the "Ron Top 5".................................................................................:r





malinois1 said:


> :tpd: Me neither!


:tpd:


----------



## Ron1YY

ahc4353 said:


> :r:r:r The Canadians are done for. :r:r:r:r
> 
> GO RON GO RON GO RON


:r the NAC and Florida have an alliance, But there is a Herf going on up there in May.........



malinois1 said:


> :tpd: Me neither!


Are you sure :ss



BigVito said:


> :tpd:


:r Really Perry!!!! You are in the grey area of Declaration of War :gn

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> :r the NAC and Florida have an alliance, But there is a Herf going on up there in May.........
> 
> Are you sure :ss
> 
> :r Really Perry!!!! You are in the grey area of Declaration of War :gn
> 
> Ron


peace not war :r


----------



## Old Sailor

Oh :BS :chk:chk


----------



## Conch Republican

Shaggy - you lying bastage (and Perry)!! I have not ever bombed Ron...and after seeing his previous devastation - I don't think I can do any damage to him whatsoever. Not that I wouldn't try...but I do not want to start a war (I just like talking $h*t) :ss:ss

Aladdin - Killed both of us - thanks for the OWIE!


----------



## DragonMan

snkbyt said:


> did you fight in that war?...............I tknow we killed your herf and all that attended...............even took out Booker, Tom & Mo in person at MMH


Very funny Mr.Smilealot you were the first one I hit in that war!! I do admit that bomb you guys hit the herf with was quite impressive but it didn't result in a white flag like it was reported that you guys waved at the MMH.


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> Very funny Mr.Smilealot you were the first one I hit in that war!! I do admit that bomb you guys hit the herf with was quite impressive but it didn't result in a white flag like it was reported that you guys waved at the MMH.


Sorry, but you were miss informed:r the ONLY one that waved the white flag was Booker!!!!! There are pics to prove it :ss

Ron


----------



## DragonMan

Ron1YY said:


> Sorry, but you were miss informed:r the ONLY one that waved the white flag was Booker!!!!! There are pics to prove it :ss
> 
> Ron


Pics can be Photoshoped!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

DragonMan said:


> Pics can be Photoshoped!!!


:r It was taken and Posted by Mo!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DragonMan

Ron1YY said:


> :r It was taken and Posted by Mo!!!!!
> 
> Ron


What...Mo doesn't have photoshop???


----------



## bobarian

Wow, lots of yakkin going on in this thread. Maybe the BABOTL's need to step in and incite a little rioting? But first we have some new business to attend. :dr


----------



## BigVito

bobarian said:


> Wow, lots of yakkin going on in this thread. Maybe the BABOTL's need to step in and incite a little rioting? But first we have some new business to attend. :dr


Stand down left coast:gn


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> Stand down left coast:gn


Nonsense, by all means, Move!!!!

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Nonsense, by all means, Move!!!!
> 
> Ron


:r I don't have any riot gear.


----------



## DBall

bobarian said:


> Wow, lots of yakkin going on in this thread. Maybe the BABOTL's need to step in and incite a little rioting? But first we have some new business to attend.


No offense, but I don't know if the left coast can stand up to the likes of FL. Ron's a brute, and there's some other certifiable crazies down there as well...

The humidity must've made them crazy.


----------



## BigVito

DBall said:


> No offense, but I don't know if the left coast can stand up to the likes of FL. Ron's a brute, and there's some other certifiable crazies down there as well...
> 
> The humidity must've made them crazy.


that or the tight undies


----------



## bobarian

BigVito said:


> that or the tight undies


:r:r:r Now that's class! Not declaring war, just inciting.:tu


----------



## BigVito

bobarian said:


> :r:r:r Now that's class! Not declaring war, just inciting.:tu


:r I know nothing


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> that or the tight undies


You mean like these :dr !!!!!










ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> You mean like these :dr !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ron


:dr:dr:dr be back in a minute


----------



## freakygar

Ron1YY said:


> You mean like these :dr !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ron


What the he!! is my UPS guy doing all the way down in that oven they call Florida?

Al


----------



## malinois1

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr Now why didn't that UPS person deliver my smokes or humidor today?


----------



## freakygar

Canadian version of UPS delivery hottie on lunch break.










 :chk:chk :ss:ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> Canadian version of UPS delivery hottie on lunch break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :chk:chk :ss:ss:ss


any left over and she adds to your pkg as filler:r:r


----------



## Conch Republican

Hey - where did you find Old Sailor and SilverFox's pinup girl??


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> Hey - where did you find Old Sailor and SilverFox's pinup girl??


on your porch


----------



## Old Sailor

BigVito said:


> on your porch


:r:r:rsoon:r


----------



## malinois1

BigVito said:


> on your porch


Ouch! Good one! :ss:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito

malinois1 said:


> Ouch! Good one! :ss:r:r:r


I got your addy :gn:gn


----------



## malinois1

Oh Oh.......I am hiding now!


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> I got your addy :gn:gn


I've got a Rolodex full of addys


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> I've got a Rolodex full of addys


Rolodex are complicated


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> Rolodex are complicated


I got yours correct....................................................................:r


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> I got yours correct....................................................................:r


and many people ask about how many numbers in my addy are you sure thats right :r


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> and many people ask about how many numbers in my addy are you sure thats right :r


you got it so ................................ all of them?


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> you got it so ................................ all of them?


:r not you others, but a lot of people have an addy like 123 joe ln.


----------



## Conch Republican

459738 smack talking drive?


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> :r not you others, but a lot of people have an addy like 123 joe ln.


if anyone needs it...........all need do is ask :ss


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> if anyone needs it...........all need do is ask :ss


access denied


----------



## freakygar

BigVito said:


> on your porch


I hate to say it Mark but Vito got ya!


----------



## freakygar

str8edg (Craig) hit me with a bomb that he originated it the states!! Apparently Craig was wanting to get this hit done before we all got as old as Sailor so he used a US delivery system! Anyway, this one landed where my mailbox used to be. Now I don't have porch and there is a huge hole in front of the front door!

Craig, thank you for the more than generous a$$ kicking. Stay warm brother. Connie from Taboo included a lighter as well. Thank you Connie.
RG for the man please gentlemen.

Po*n of the huge hit!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r:r


----------



## malinois1

Nice cigars there Al!!! Your sure have been getting your a$$ handed to you recently heh? :ss


----------



## Conch Republican

That's how they spell BLAH BLAH BLAH in Canada? Blaw, blaw, blaw? :bn

Great hit - and the pic of the Polar Bears - Awesome! :ss:ss


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> That's how they spell BLAH BLAH BLAH in Canada? Blaw, blaw, blaw? :bn
> 
> Great hit - and the pic of the Polar Bears - Awesome! :ss:ss


:r:r:r the Canadian accent is strong in this one


----------



## malinois1

I think that note said, (I am cajun so I think I understand Canadian french) "Don't let your alligator mouth overload your humingbird ass"! :r:r


----------



## BigVito

malinois1 said:


> I think that note said, (I am cajun so I think I understand Canadian french) "Don't let your alligator mouth overload your humingbird ass"! :r:r


:r:r Priceless


----------



## str8edg

Conch Republican said:


> That's how they spell BLAH BLAH BLAH in Canada? Blaw, blaw, blaw? :bn
> 
> Great hit - and the pic of the Polar Bears - Awesome! :ss:ss


HEY, I used to like you....!!!

Glad it hit Al.... enjoy the sticks!


----------



## BigVito

nice shiny new RG Craig


----------



## str8edg

malinois1 said:


> I think that note said, (I am cajun so I think I understand Canadian french) "Don't let your alligator mouth overload your humingbird ass"! :r:r


I had no idea that Cajun and Canadian French was so close... damn I may have to come hang out with you guys!!!

:r


----------



## DragonMan

BigVito said:


> malinois1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that note said, (I am cajun so I think I understand Canadian french) "Don't let your alligator mouth overload your humingbird ass"! :r:r
> 
> 
> 
> :r:r Priceless
Click to expand...

:tpd:

Great hit Craig!!! Remind me to stay off your hit list!!! :tu :tu


----------



## str8edg

DragonMan said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Great hit Craig!!! *Remind me to stay off your hit list!!!* :tu :tu


Sorry sir, it is waaaaaaay to late for that... might I remind you of a little something


----------



## DragonMan

str8edg said:


> Sorry sir, it is waaaaaaay to late for that... might I remind you of a little something


*Why don't we just forget about the past and look to the future!!* 

I say the exact same thing every year at the end of the hockey season!! Yes, I'm a Leaf's fan!!


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> *Why don't we just forget about the past and look to the future!!*
> 
> I say the exact same thing every year at the end of the hockey season!! Yes, I'm a Leaf's fan!!


Bye Nick :r:r


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> Bye Nick :r:r


You are just as guilty as me my OLD friend!!!


----------



## str8edg

DragonMan said:


> You are just as guilty as me my OLD friend!!!


You are wrong Nick... he is much more guilty now


----------



## DragonMan

str8edg said:


> You are wrong Nick... *he is much more* *guilty now*


That is the understatement of the year!!!


----------



## BigVito

could one of the NAC help me get http://www.starchoice.com/english/default.asp?default=1 ?


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:r


What's so funny, funny guy?


----------



## Conch Republican

He's Old Al - so old, he can hide his own Easter Eggs!! So if he laughs randomly - don't worry about it! :ss:ss:ss


----------



## DBall

Conch Republican said:


> He's Old Al - *so old, he can hide his own Easter Eggs!!* So if he laughs randomly - don't worry about it! :ss:ss:ss


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> He's Old Al - *so old, he can hide his own Easter Eggs*!! So if he laughs randomly - don't worry about it! :ss:ss:ss


That my friend is funny chit!!!!

Worry, who's worried?

Al


----------



## Conch Republican

You should be dude! :ss:ss:ss


----------



## Conch Republican

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chk


Your real name is not Brutus is it?


----------



## Conch Republican

ummmmmmmmm, Nope!


----------



## SilverFox

ahc4353 said:


> Your real name is not Brutus is it?


Et tu Brute

I love it, I don't care who you are that is funny right there :ss


----------



## freakygar

Man, you gotta drive stakes in the ground to tell if this thing is moving.


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailors Tools of The Bombing Trade.

* Behold!

* 
Cell Phone

Email

Bomb Transport Option #1
The FOG's Prefered Method of Transport

Bomb Transport Option #2 Canadian UPS "Hottie"
Good for use when a diversion is needed.









Synchronized Wrist Watch for Multi-Location Launch Missions









Bomb Tracking Tool (drive this in the ground next to bomb each day to check forward progress)

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

Come on, you laughed a little.

Are we having fun yet or what!!!!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

ok..........laughed a little


----------



## Old Sailor

:r a lot!!:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> :r a lot!!:r:r


truth hurts.............don't it Dave.................................................:ss


----------



## Headcrash

Holy Crap that is an awesome post :r :r :r :r


----------



## Conch Republican

NAC strike hurts me from the Great White North - eh!

Craig decides to get in the hit - and hurts me good! 10 Chisels, a cutter and a lighter - I am going to need a chisel for my lungs when I get done with these!:ss

Thanks Craig, the note (which was too shy for the photograph) with the fighting polar bears was awesome too!

Pr0n below!


----------



## SilverFox

And the hits just keep coming.

Awesome work Craig and well deserved Mark.


----------



## snkbyt

Conch Republican said:


> NAC strike hurts me from the Great White North - eh!
> 
> Craig decides to get in the hit - and hurts me good! 10 Chisels, a cutter and a lighter - I am going to need a chisel for my lungs when I get done with these!:ss
> 
> Thanks Craig, the note (which was too shy for the photograph) with the fighting polar bears was awesome too!
> 
> Pr0n below!


nice smokes


----------



## DragonMan

Very nicely done Craig!!! :tu :tu


----------



## Conch Republican

Don't encourage him - please! :ss


----------



## str8edg

I don't need to be encouraged... I am gone rogue now!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Well done Craig, but it's not over yet:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar




----------



## DBall

Dave hit me today... I got 2 crazy bombs in one day and both were of mind bending proportions. 

I don't have a camera at the moment (as I posted in another thread, my fiancee bought her wedding dress and took tons of pics. Her mother took the camera to get the pics from it onto her computer). I'll put up a thread as soon as I can take some pics. 

While the "old guy" may be slow, his hits are incredibly hard... you'll see what I mean when I post the pics.

Wow.


----------



## massphatness

DBall said:


> While the "old guy" may be slow, his hits are incredibly hard... you'll see what I mean when I post the pics.


Maybe some words in the interim. You know, like a description ...


----------



## freakygar

Looks like the NAC has landed!!!!!! Can't wait to see the results of the turtle crew!!!!

Al :ss :ss


----------



## DBall

massphatness said:


> Maybe some words in the interim. You know, like a description ...


A lot of smokes... no rockets... YUM... I don't know, man... words aren't gonna do this justice and there's too many smokes to name them all.

Dave's no joke.


----------



## Munkey

*high five for Dave*


----------



## BigVito

who was the real target????


----------



## Conch Republican

Easter Egg Dan


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> Easter Egg Dan


really?


----------



## shaggy

ahc4353 said:


> Looks like the NAC has landed!!!!!! Can't wait to see the results of the turtle crew!!!!
> 
> Al :ss :ss


this is not the NAC,,,,,just a dave bomb....the NAC has yet to land


----------



## SilverFox

Wrong thread, that one was pure Old Sailor

NAC to come stay tuned


----------



## BigVito

silverfox67 said:


> Wrong thread, that one was pure Old Sailor
> 
> NAC to come stay tuned


:r:r you guys are the masters of confusion


----------



## str8edg

DBall said:


> Dave hit me today... I got 2 crazy bombs in one day and both were of mind bending proportions.
> 
> I don't have a camera at the moment (as I posted in another thread, my fiancee bought her wedding dress and took tons of pics. Her mother took the camera to get the pics from it onto her computer). I'll put up a thread as soon as I can take some pics.
> 
> While the "old guy" may be slow, his hits are incredibly hard... you'll see what I mean when I post the pics.
> 
> Wow.


Ya that was ALL Dave... now you see why we jump when he says jump!!!

Dave only knows one way to hit and that is HARD


----------



## Conch Republican

That was all Dave?

WOWIE!


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> That was all Dave?
> 
> WOWIE!


What was all Dave? I haven't seen sh&!

Who's on first anyway?

Al


----------



## Conch Republican

ahc4353 said:


> What was all Dave? I haven't seen sh&!
> 
> Who's on first anyway?
> 
> Al


Yes


----------



## str8edg

At least I *THINK* it was all Dave... but what do I know!!


----------



## BigVito

str8edg said:


> At least I *THINK* it was all Dave... but what do I know!!


how to effectively burn yourself?


----------



## Conch Republican

ROTFLMFAO!!


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> Dave hit me today... I got 2 crazy bombs in one day and both were of mind bending proportions.
> 
> I don't have a camera at the moment (as I posted in another thread, my fiancee bought her wedding dress and took tons of pics. Her mother took the camera to get the pics from it onto her computer). I'll put up a thread as soon as I can take some pics.
> 
> While the "old guy" may be slow, his hits are incredibly hard... you'll see what I mean when I post the pics.
> 
> Wow.


Hey DBall thanks for the photo's dude. A little under developed and hard to see but thanks anyway.

Al 
:sl


----------



## str8edg

BigVito said:


> how to effectively burn yourself?


ouch

i used to like you! :r


----------



## BigVito

str8edg said:


> ouch
> 
> i used to like you! :r


 blaw blaw blaw :r


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> Hey DBall thanks for the photo's dude. A little under developed and hard to see but thanks anyway.
> 
> Al
> :sl


I'll paste the part of my post that explains this again... I'll even make it bold for ya... :tg 



DBall said:


> * I don't have a camera at the moment*


----------



## SilverFox

DBall said:


> I'll paste the part of my post that explains this again... I'll even make it bold for ya... :tg


you need to use little words for Al


----------



## freakygar

DBall said:


> I'll paste the part of my post that explains this again... I'll even make it bold for ya... :tg


I'll speeeeeeak slooooooower foooooor yaaaaaa.

*Weeeee dooooooon't caaaaaaaaaare. Allllllll weeeeeee waaaaaaaant issssss picccccccs. 

*Who says I can't use big words? 

Al


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> I'll speeeeeeak slooooooower foooooor yaaaaaa.
> 
> *Weeeee dooooooon't caaaaaaaaaare. Allllllll weeeeeee waaaaaaaant issssss picccccccs.
> 
> *Who says I can't use big words?
> 
> Al


that aint big *THIS IS*


----------



## freakygar

silverfox67 said:


> Wrong thread, that one was pure Old Sailor
> 
> NAC to come stay tuned


Hey Fox throw the football of yours to Old Sailor would ya?

Check that, by the looks of this thread he has your football. 

Al


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Fox throw that football of yours to Old Sailor would ya?
> 
> Al


:r slippery


----------



## Conch Republican

eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## freakygar

As info...

At 4:02 PM today 19 days will be complete since the start of this thread.


----------



## snkbyt

more talking in here than a banter thread


----------



## freakygar

snkbyt said:


> more talking in here than a banter thread


Gotta do something to pass the time. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Cause once it lands you are toast :r:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Cause once it lands you are toast :r:r:r


yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Conch Republican

Dave, is your health card number really 00000000000001? :ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Yours is comin too :mn:mn:chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> Yours is comin too :mn:mn:chk:chk


why don't you hand deliver any thing you have for FL............we love face to face confrontations


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> why don't you hand deliver any thing you have for FL............we love face to face confrontations


do you really have that much time to wait?


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> do you really have that much time to wait?


for him to get down here w/his walker is still faster than the Canadian Postal Service


----------



## freakygar

:tpd:


snkbyt said:


> for him to get down here w/his walker is still faster than the Canadian Postal Service


:r:tpd::r:tpd::r:tpd::r:tpd::r:tpd:


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> for him to get down here w/his walker is still faster than the Canadian Postal Service


:r must have a turbo on it.


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> Cause once it lands you are toast :r:r:r


I think you used the wrong word.

....*if* it lands seems more appropriate. :ss

Your pal,
Al


----------



## taltos

Them Canada fellas sure do talk purty! :chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

They will land, we had to use the heavy lift aircraft because of the weight.:mn:mn


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> They will land, we had to use the heavy lift aircraft because of the weight.:mn:mn


sure Dave sure


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> sure Dave sure


in reality, he forgot where he put it


----------



## freakygar

BigVito said:


> in reality, he forgot where he put it


How true how true

Al


----------



## Old Sailor

BigVito said:


> in reality, he forgot where he put it


Shhhhhhhhhhhh:r


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> sure Dave sure


Listen to this another country heard from:r:r


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh:r


:r mums the word


----------



## Conch Republican

Like I said before - Dave is sooooo old......he can hide his own easter eggs! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Conch Republican said:


> Like I said before - Dave is sooooo old......he can hide his own easter eggs! :ss


You best be hidin to....:gn:gn


----------



## freakygar

I just have to add this photo to this thread as it belongs here as well.

Below is Silverfox67's Black Hawk that was sent on a bombing run to my house/tent and has yet to reach it's target. The fox is confused as why this run is taking so long. You can judge for yourself why the delay.










Nuff said.

Al


----------



## Conch Republican

Well a package arrived here...and there is turtle poop in the garage...but the outside of the box says 2 coffee mugs. :ss

I will open this tomorrow after I get home and can post the justice!


----------



## Old Sailor

Bawaahhhhaaaaaaaa :mn:mn


----------



## sailchaser

Time to jump in here again,









coming to a town near you


----------



## sanfrantreat

sailchaser said:


> Time to jump in here again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming to a town near you


lol thank god its a town.. now who lives in a town ?


----------



## freakygar

LETS GO MAN GET A MOVE ON!!!!!!!!!!



Conch Republican said:


> Well a package arrived here...and there is turtle poop in the garage...but the outside of the box says 2 coffee mugs. :ss
> 
> I will open this tomorrow after I get home and can post the justice!


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> LETS GO MAN GET A MOVE ON!!!!!!!!!!


No shizz... hurry up, Mark. Sheesh... :tg


----------



## freakygar

Something has gone terribly wrong. It's 9:45 and Marks not on-line. Think we should dispatch the bomb squad?

Al


----------



## Old Sailor

*IT'S TOO LATE!! :r:r:r*


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> *IT'S TOO LATE!! :r:r:r*


its never to late to tag a toe................................:r


----------



## Conch Republican

Well, after wading through the turtle poop - I found my way into the garage - or what was left of it!:ss

Allow me to describe (the blast took out the camera) the disaster scene that CSI is picking through... (Forgive me if I do not know all of these cigars by their individual specs)

*Weetone *(I dont even know this gorilla, and he hits me with): 
Montecristo Platinum, RP Decade and Macanudo Duke of York :ss

*Newfie:*
Sancho Panza Maduro, AF Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown, JDN Celebracion, JLP PC and RASS. :ss

*Shaggy:*
Indian Tabac Natural, Edge Robusto, Sancho Panza Maduro, RP Conneticut, and a Fonseca Cedar Wrap (have never seen this one before) :ss

*Bear:*
5 Vegas "A" Robusto, Taboo Conn (Pyramid), Custom Cuban and a Pepin JJ torp :ss

*Headcrash:*
Torano Virtuoso, RP Olde World, 2 JLP Corona's and an RA Robusto. :ss

*Dragon Man:* 
Edge Maduro (Torp), AF Cuban Belicoso, DPG Blue, Boli PC, and Party short. :ss

*Silver Fox:*
Africa Robusto, PAM (1964) PC, 2 Don Lucas (Never heard of these), 2 Padron (3000, I think - 1 is a corona gorda and 1 is a torp), HDM (Looks like a Regales), RA Robusto, and a San Cristobal (de La Habana) Torp.:ss

*Old Sailor:*
AF Churchill, Griffin Torp, Don Thomas Churchill, Pepin JJ Torp, and a Boli Lonsdale. :ss

OK, so I guess I will stop talking smack - you guys put a hurtin on me - even if I was lied to, and deceived!! 

Thank you all for the generosity and now I gotta find room for these bad boys :r:mn:mn


----------



## Old Sailor

one down....one ta go :gn:gn:gn


----------



## weetone

> Weetone (I dont even know this gorilla, and he hits me with)


 Now ya know me!:gn:gn


----------



## freakygar

So much for Rochester!!! 
That my friend is not a turtle fart!!!
Mark, you were owned for sure!!!

Hats off to the NAC!!!!

What was Rochester NY. 











Conch Republican said:


> Well, after wading through the turtle poop - I found my way into the garage - or what was left of it!:ss
> 
> Allow me to describe (the blast took out the camera) the disaster scene that CSI is picking through... (Forgive me if I do not know all of these cigars by their individual specs)
> 
> *Weetone *(I dont even know this gorilla, and he hits me with):
> Montecristo Platinum, RP Decade and Macanudo Duke of York :ss
> 
> *Newfie:*
> Sancho Panza Maduro, AF Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown, JDN Celebracion, JLP PC and RASS. :ss
> 
> *Shaggy:*
> Indian Tabac Natural, Edge Robusto, Sancho Panza Maduro, RP Conneticut, and a Fonseca Cedar Wrap (have never seen this one before) :ss
> 
> *Bear:*
> 5 Vegas "A" Robusto, Taboo Conn (Pyramid), Custom Cuban and a Pepin JJ torp :ss
> 
> *Headcrash:*
> Torano Virtuoso, RP Olde World, 2 JLP Corona's and an RA Robusto.
> 
> *Dragon Man:*
> Edge Maduro (Torp), AF Cuban Belicoso, DPG Blue, Boli PC, and Party short.
> 
> *Silver Fox:*
> Africa Robusto, PAM (1964) PC, 2 Don Lucas (Never heard of these), 2 Padron (3000, I think - 1 is a corona gorda and 1 is a torp), HDM (Looks like a Regales), RA Robusto, and a San Cristobal (de La Habana) Torp.
> 
> *Old Sailor:*
> AF Churchill, Griffin Torp, Don Thomas Churchill, Pepin JJ Torp, and a Boli Lonsdale. :ss
> 
> OK, so I guess I will stop talking smack - you guys put a hurtin on me - even if I was lied to, and deceived!!
> 
> Thank you all for the generosity and now I gotta find room for these bad boys :r:mn:mn


----------



## Conch Republican

Yup - I got Blowed up!!!

Good thing it won't deter the bombs I have going out - those were safe in the bunker!!:ss:ss

Dave is not to be messed with!:mn


----------



## DBall

ahc4353 said:


> So much for Rochester!!!
> That my friend is not a turtle fart!!!
> Mark, you were owned for sure!!!
> 
> Hats off to the NAC!!!!
> 
> What was Rochester NY.


Oh c'mon Al... _you_?! You're not gonna give Mark shit for not posting pics? I'm disappointed... :tg



POST PICS, MARK! (I'll even let ya borrow my camera...)


----------



## str8edg

DBall said:


> Oh c'mon Al... _you_?! You're not gonna give Mark shit for not posting pics? I'm disappointed... :tg
> 
> 
> 
> POST PICS, MARK! (I'll even let ya borrow my camera...)


Ya I was not going to say anything... BUT COME ONE MAN!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

What was NJ!!!









BYE BYE Al!:mn:mn


----------



## Bear

Close to fourty smokes... Nice...! 
THAT'S how WE roll up in the _Great_ White North!

Your neighbours to the North!


----------



## BigVito

Bear said:


> Close to fourty smokes... Nice...!
> THAT'S how WE roll up in the _Great_ White North!
> 
> Your neighbours to the North!


I noticed you underlined the letter that you used to misspell neighbors.


----------



## DragonMan

Now Mark, you were not lied to, and deceived!! We just didn't give you full disclosure!!  

Enjoy the spoils!! :ss :tu


----------



## freakygar

What do you mean lost the camera in the explosion? That's lame! That's like a clown saying he can't be a clown because he forgot his makeup (you might want to ask Mark about the whole clown thing :tu). It's tools of the trade man! Let's go! Time to honor the men that put such an a$$ kicking on you! 

DBall I apologize, I should have taken care of this last night. I hope you feel better, I know I do.

With the impending sh!t storm that has been forecast for my area I'm off to pack for the evacuation.

All the best to each of you.

Al


----------



## RHNewfie

Enjoy in good health Mark, you are deserving of this and more!


----------



## freakygar

Let's go dude. If you need to leave work to get this done may I suggest you have that you have just come down with a bad bowel problem that requires you to go home for the rest of the day. It will be less painful than having me rag you all day!

DBall you can help with the ragging if you want.

REMEMBER:










Conch Republican said:


> Well, after wading through the turtle poop - I found my way into the garage - or what was left of it!
> 
> Allow me to describe (the blast took out the camera) the disaster scene that CSI is picking through... (Forgive me if I do not know all of these cigars by their individual specs)
> 
> *Weetone *(I dont even know this gorilla, and he hits me with):
> Montecristo Platinum, RP Decade and Macanudo Duke of York
> 
> *Newfie:*
> Sancho Panza Maduro, AF Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown, JDN Celebracion, JLP PC and RASS. :ss
> 
> *Shaggy:*
> Indian Tabac Natural, Edge Robusto, Sancho Panza Maduro, RP Conneticut, and a Fonseca Cedar Wrap (have never seen this one before)
> 
> *Bear:*
> 5 Vegas "A" Robusto, Taboo Conn (Pyramid), Custom Cuban and a Pepin JJ torp
> 
> *Headcrash:*
> Torano Virtuoso, RP Olde World, 2 JLP Corona's and an RA Robusto.
> 
> *Dragon Man:*
> Edge Maduro (Torp), AF Cuban Belicoso, DPG Blue, Boli PC, and Party short.
> 
> *Silver Fox:*
> Africa Robusto, PAM (1964) PC, 2 Don Lucas (Never heard of these), 2 Padron (3000, I think - 1 is a corona gorda and 1 is a torp), HDM (Looks like a Regales), RA Robusto, and a San Cristobal (de La Habana) Torp.
> 
> *Old Sailor:*
> AF Churchill, Griffin Torp, Don Thomas Churchill, Pepin JJ Torp, and a Boli Lonsdale.
> 
> OK, so I guess I will stop talking smack - you guys put a hurtin on me - even if I was lied to, and deceived!!
> 
> Thank you all for the generosity and now I gotta find room for these bad boys :r:mn:mn


----------



## freakygar

Hey Mark, how those pics coming along? :ss


----------



## Headcrash

Ahhh Now that is one nice hit. Hope you enjoy the sticks

Hey Mark....notice how Dave teamed up with you to hit me a while back and now I teamed up with him to get you.....I think Dave likes to stir things up around here a little too much :r


----------



## Conch Republican

I agree Headcrash! It's all Dave's Fault!!


----------



## Conch Republican

I will work on posting pics tonight - CS keeps telling me I am over my limit.

Going to try photobucket tonight...


----------



## freakygar

Conch Republican said:


> I will work on posting pics tonight - CS keeps telling me I am over my limit.
> 
> Going to try photobucket tonight...


Now your trying to blame it on CS, nice.
Time for you to take some responsibility for your self. It looks to me you are not prepared. I thought you were a boy scout? 
In case you missed it earlier see below:










How am I doin' DBall? :ss


----------



## Headcrash

ahc4353 said:


> Now your trying to blame it on CS, nice.
> Time for you to take some responsibility for your self. It looks to me you are not prepared. I thought you were a boy scout?
> In case you missed it earlier see below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I doin' DBall? :ss


:r :r :r That is such an awesome pic! :r


----------



## freakygar

Well the NAC hit today. When you guys say you can lay a smack down you weren't kidding. 
What can I say? 

Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## DBall

umm... keep the pics coming, slowpoke!


:tg


----------



## Conch Republican

Lookit those Jugs! (er, Mugs!!):ss


----------



## Conch Republican

Here is the devastation... I have been bloodied!!


----------



## malinois1

Yep, NAC sure laid the smack down. Nice one!


----------



## Old Sailor

ahc4353 said:


> Well the NAC hit today. When you guys say you can lay a smack down you weren't kidding.
> What can I say?
> 
> Thanks guys!!!!!


That last pic is a fake!!!!!!! those are your mugs, come on post the pics....don't make us bomb again!!:r:r


----------



## str8edg

Old Sailor said:


> That last pic is a fake!!!!!!! those are your mugs, come on post the pics....don't make us bomb again!!:r:r


Maybe we killed him for real!!!


----------



## freakygar

All,
It's time to take a minute and put the kidding aside.
At the time of this writing this bomb has covered 23 days, 588 posts, 5,446 views, god only knows how many miles and a huge amount of smack talk. It's been f***ing great. I have had a tremendous amount of fun, met some news guys along the way and yes, a humi full of smokes and then some. You are a special bunch (pun intended) of gorillas and don't ever forget it. This has to be one of the top bombing runs ever accomplished on CS. 
I have changed my sig line and it will remain the same for 23 days in honor of this a$$ kicking.
Below I have shown all bombs that have arrived under the NAC flag.

So hats off to each and every one of you my brothers. Thank you for all the fun and the "bombs". It means more to me than you will ever know. I will do my best to keep the CS tradition alive and PIF. Each of you might want to keep an eye to the sky as you never know, you just never know.

Thank you - thank you - thank you.

All the best to you and yours,
Al

*THE NAC CREW*
Old Sailor - Dave
Silverfox67 - Shawn
Bear - Mark
Dragonman - Nick
Shaggy - Mike
Rhnewfie - Jeff
Weetone - Tyler
Headcrash - Alex
Str8edg - Craig
Conch Republican - Mark
BigVito - Perry
Aladdin Sane - Dennis

Old Sailor - Dave
Silverfox67 - Shawn
Bear - Mark
Dragonman - Nick
Shaggy - Mike
Rhnewfie - Jeff
Weetone - Tyler
Headcrash - Alex









Str8edg - Craig

Aladdin Sane - Dennis

Conch Republican - Mark

BigVito - Perry









OK that's enough with the serious stuff. BACK TO THE SMACK TALK!!!!! :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

Al and Mark, it's been fun!! hope ya both enjoy the hit :tu:tu




:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Headcrash

Hope you both enjoy the cigars. This has been an awesome thread and I have enjoyed watching it play out. You are both very deserving!

It is also an honour to be part of the NAC....some fine brothers involved here. Man I love CS!!

Ok enough nice stuff......you all suck and I am awesome! :r


----------



## snkbyt

nice pics of the distruction............now pass that scotch around


----------



## massphatness

I am humbled in the presence of the NAC crew. Tremendously well done guys. And str8edg even got Connie from Taboo in on the action. (sigh ... I love Connie)

You guys make this place rock, and it's been awesome (if not sometimes confusing) following this thread.:tu


----------



## Conch Republican

I dont know why you would consider it confusing!!

*It's all Dave's Fault!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Conch Republican

I cant say it any better than Al did - so I will let him speak for us (since he was supposed to be the target anyway!! :ss)

I just think that we forgot one and I want to make sure it doesn't get left out - Perry Bombed himself during all this!! :r:r:bn:bn


----------



## Volt

Wow, what a "BOMB" I do love this place.


----------



## Conch Republican

Since there have been some "related" (read: confusing) posts, I would like to add 1 more.

Before Al and I got our battleships sunk...we got off 1 snapshot from the torpedo room!!:ss:ss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1572835#post1572835

Oh yeah - destruction is iminent! :mn:mn:mn


----------



## freakygar

And it's gonna hurt............................................... a lot!!!!! :gn:gn

One thing I forgot. Anyone looking at this thread that has enjoyed the ride, please bump the NAC Crew's RG.

Thanks.

Al



Conch Republican said:


> Since there have been some "related" (read: confusing) posts, I would like to add 1 more.
> 
> Before Al and I got our battleships sunk...we got off 1 snapshot from the torpedo room!!:ss:ss
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1572835#post1572835
> 
> Oh yeah - destruction is iminent! :mn:mn:mn


----------



## str8edg

Conch Republican said:


> I dont know why you would consider it confusing!!
> 
> *It's all Dave's Fault!!!!!!!!!!!*


I agree 100%.... Dave is to blame!!

I am glad BOTH targets enjoyed getting hit... bottom line the NAC can deliver... it may take a little while... but we are worth the wait!!


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> nice pics of the distruction............now pass that scotch around


you can have the scotch


----------



## DragonMan

That's right...it's all Dave's fault!!!

Now I hope Al and Mark have learned that *good things come to those who wait!!* :tu :tu


----------



## Bear

Hope you both enjoy them! This has been a lot of fun to be involved in!!!


----------



## Conch Republican

Yeah - we need more smack talking (and more cowbell!)


----------



## freakygar

Where are my manners!!!!!

A special thanks to wayner123 for the help with the photo chops!!!

Thank you Wayne for all your help.

Al


----------



## wayner123

ahc4353 said:


> Where are my manners!!!!!
> 
> A special thanks to wayner123 for the help with the photo chops!!!
> 
> Thank you Wayne for all your help.
> 
> Al


You are very welcome. Any time I can help make fun of those silly NAC members, let me know. :ss

Now maybe you will stop talking so much smack. However, seems someone may need to show these NAC guys how we roll


----------



## freakygar

wayner123 said:


> You are very welcome. Any time I can help make fun of those silly NAC members, let me know. :ss
> 
> Now maybe you will stop talking so much smack. However, seems someone may need to show these NAC guys how we roll


Let um go back to sleep and we will talk my friend.

Al


----------



## RHNewfie

wayner123 said:


> You are very welcome. Any time I can help make fun of those silly NAC members, let me know. :ss
> 
> Now maybe you will stop talking so much smack. However, seems someone may need to show these NAC guys how we roll


Hey, you couldn't be first........ but you could be next!!!!!!


----------



## SilverFox

wayner123 said:


> However, seems someone may need to show these NAC guys how we roll


LOL.

Careful what you wish for. :hn:hn:hn


----------



## ahbroody

Damn!
that was an amazing bomb. Much generosity was displayed. :tu


----------



## shaggy

the thread that never dies....:chk


----------



## Conch Republican

Hey - back to the infirmirary where we put you!! :ss:ss


----------



## str8edg

Conch Republican said:


> Hey - back to the infirmirary where we put you!! :ss:ss


I think that is where *WE* put *YOU!! :hn*


----------



## freakygar

I had said the I would leave my sig line alone for 23 days to honor this run. Something has come up and I need to change it slightly for a few days. Hope everyone understands.

Al


----------

